# Journal of the Journey...



## Cris2Blis (May 10, 2005)

I've been around for months and now I'm going to start a journal- woo hoo! I've been keeping an old fashioned journal but it was beginning to be a lot less detailed and filled with more    than   So I had to act quick and get my IM journal in full swing. I know you all won't let me slip! Some quick info on me, 23F who needs to be in or around a gym damn near every day. I'm currently just wanting to continue eating clean, step up the cardio, and get LEAN. (Join the club, I know!) I will post this evening and I'll probably include meals/workouts for the week and go from there. PLEASE VISIT OFTEN! -Cris


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 10, 2005)

*Sun May 8th * (slept in... tried to make meals work)

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 EWs 3 FO caps

Workout: Chest, Tris, Abs
Cardio: Eliptical, 300 cals / 80yd sprints (x10)

M2: 1/2C oats, 1.5 scoop PP, green beans
M3: 1/3C oats, 1/2 can tuna, green beans
M4: 1C FFCC, 1TB natty pb, 2 FO caps

*this was a solid day to use as a starting point for the journal   other than the sleeping till noon thing... 
*pp = VPX zero carb
*usual splits are chest/tris, back/bis/shoulders, legs/abs
*cardio varies... sprints/jumprope/elliptical/treadmill (get bored easy)

*Monday May 9th*

M1: 1/2C oats, 4 EWs, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C dry brown rice, 1/2 can tuna
M3: same as M2

Workout: Legs/Abs
Cardio: off

M4: 4EWs, 1/3C oats, green beans
M5: 1 scoop PP, green beans
M6: 1C FFCC, 1TB natty pb, 5 strawberries, 2 FO caps

*
Tuesday May 10th*

M1: 4EWs, 1/2C oats, 3 FO caps
M2: 1 scoop pp, 1/2C oats
M3: big salad, chicken, green beans
M4: 1/2 apple only (bad planning) but M3 was BIG
M5: 1/2C oats, can tuna

Workout: Back (gonna be sore!), Bis, shoulders, light abs
Cardio: the plan was a 1.5 mile run but a thunderstorm put a damper on that idea... got about half of that in. then i tried to get some sprints in and a crack of lightning mid-sprint sent me hauling ass to the car   will make up the cardio tomorrow

M6: 4 EWs, 1/4C oats, 2 FO caps (late for carbs but it was a hard workout... is that ok??)

OK I'm all caught up now! And so excited b/c I just got wireless on my comp and its a lot faster


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Looks like a solid plan.  Good luck with it!

 Where would we be without wireless?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2005)

hey cris...thought I'd pop in to see how its goin...a few questions though...how many grams of protein are you getting everyday?  What is your workout schedule?  What kind of plan do you have as far as weights go?? BILLIE


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 11, 2005)

Wed May 11th

(never mentioned the daily pill popping: 1multi, 2 glucosamine, 2 diges. enzyme, 5 fish oil caps)

M1: 4 EWs, 1 yolk, 1/2C oats
M2: 1/3C dry brown rice, 1/2 can tuna
M3: same as M2 plus some SF gummy bears (SHHHH!)
*note to self... bump the rice to 1/2C... very tired around 4:00 
M4: can of tuna (albacore!), medium apple, can of green beans

workout: chest/tris (details TBA)
cadio: TBA (gotta make up for yesterday!)

M5: 
M6: 


will post again at the end of the day... got a free minute at work to update

BILLY: the plan is sticking to a 1650 cal, 40P/30C/30F breakdown, with the protein around 165g. BUT... my macros have been slippin and slidin and i've got to get it tweaked to where i want it. i feel like i want to go less fat intake... like i said i've got to figure out a plan    i will think about it while i'm working out this afternoon!! i will start posting details on the workouts too... so you are liking your plan? i'll have to take a look for some ideas!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 11, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> BILLY: the plan is sticking to a 1650 cal, 40P/30C/30F breakdown, with the protein around 165g.


 Its hard for us to provide any advice about this without knowing your height, weight, bodyfat % and what your specific goals are.

Also, as Billie said, knowing your routine and also how long you have been training ( one month, one year, ten years???) would help.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 11, 2005)

todays workout: chest/tris
smith machine BP: 40(+bar)x15,12,12 / 50(+bar)x12,10, 8 (that make sense?)
flat bench DB flyes: 10lbx15 / 15lbx12,10,10 / 10lb to failure
flat bench DB press: 15lbx 15, 12, 10 / 10lb to failure
machine press: 60lbx 10, 8, 8 / 35lb to failure
bench tri dips: x25
kickbacks: 10lbx15, 15
overhead tri press: 10lbx15, 15
cable pressdown/pulldown/skullcrusher circuit (3 sets) 40lbx12 ea.
bench tri dips: to failure (didn't take many!)

CARDIO: elliptical 20 min. 

M5: 1/3Coats, 1 scoop pp, 1/2C grn bns
M6: 1C LFCC, 2 strwbry


OK kids, now for more details... 

Height: 5'6''
Wt: 158 
BF: not sure... that's on the to do list, but my guess would be around 20%? I stay pretty solid muscle wise, sometimes more than I like. I put on muscle easily so I'm always second guessing my training routine which gets me all out of whack. my bro and dad are both bodybuilders as well, so i've heard most of the basics and have a good understanding of fitness. but there are so many theories on females who can gain muscle easily... some will say increase the cardio and do low wt/high reps to stay lean. others say u gotta lift heavy regardless and let the lean muscle aid in the fat loss. AAAHHH! guys have it so easy... just lift and the bigger you get the better. not the case for girls...if i did that, especially with legs, i would be like QUADZILLA  I think i'm gonna go with the split i mentioned earlier but do a low wt/ high rep week, then a high wt/ low rep week. any thoughts? personal experiences are greatly appreciated. i've retained my athletic build that i've had ever since HS. always played sports and was in the weight room. same in college, played softball in college and we trained pretty much year round. i realize that i'm typing all of this in the body fat % area but I dont care, lol. I just need to find something that i can be confident will give me the results (along with a CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN diet) that I want. The results being to lose 15 lbs. honestly, i wouldn't care if i lose some muscle in the process so does this alter the CPF ratio that I should be aiming for? should i aim lower with the protein to prevent serious muscle gain? that was a serious shitload of info but I hope to get some feedback/guidance on any of the above.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

Cris , welcome to IM .
Looks like you have several good people in here following along.

Nice wo ! Nice work on th ebench tri dips  
How long did that wo take you ?  Thats a boatload of volume !


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 11, 2005)

thanks! the workout took around 40 min i think... there were only 5 people in the gym so i took advantage!  Didn't realize the volume until I was typing it all... guessing i'll be sore tomorrow... love it!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 12, 2005)

That background information was very helpful. I have some thoughts, but one more question before that: how much and what kind of cardio are you doing?

That was a nice chest workout. Hope this is not a sexist comment, but that is pretty impressive volume and weights for a lady... I never see that kind of stuff in my gym.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 12, 2005)

thanks, i added the machine press partly b/c it was open and i had a good amount of energy at the gym... feeling it today   based on my rant in the previous post... is that volume not condusive for what i'm after? i'm anxious to hear your feedback. i've done several searches on here and found some similar journals with routines that i'm checking out... also looking at diff. diets/macro breakdown... i've dedicated this summer to finding a plan that will give me results... i'm ready to work!   

as for cardio, it varies but i shoot for 4x week either elliptical (20-25 min), jumprope (25 min), running on the track (1.5 mile and sprint work usually), and occasionally running bleachers. i've had a nagging knee prob that's had me on the elliptical a lot lately but i want to be back out on the track (even though its starting to get HOT down here in the south, 89 today!?)


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 12, 2005)

THURS May 12th

M1: 1/2C oats, 4 EWs, 1 yolk
M2: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop pp
M3: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop pp

workout: LEGS... attempted a low wt/high rep plan
smith mach. squats: 20x 15, 15, 15, 12 (30 sec RI)
smith mach. SLDL: 10x 15, 15, 15, 10 (30 sec RI)
adductor: 60x 25, 25, 25  50x30
abductor: 60x 25, 25, 25  50x30
sitting leg curls:30x 15, 15

M4: green beans, 1/2 can tuna, 1/3C oats

cardio: 1 mile run, sprints

M5: salad, 1/2 can tuna, bals. ving. dressing
M6: 1C LFCC, 5 strwbry


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 13, 2005)

Fri. May 13th

felt like crap all day today... no workout  just didn't have any energy... may have gotten a virus/bug at the gym/work...?? hope to feel MUCH better tomorrow and get back in the gym. meals were clean... tough to eat all my meals, just wanted to SLEEEEEEP.

M1: 1/2C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk
M2: 1 scoop pp, 1/2C oats
M3: 1/2C oats, can tuna, TB ffmayo
M4: chicken, green beans
M5: same as M4
M6: 2/3C LFCC, TB natty pb

-just bought a few boxes of SF jello... about to go make it now to have a "treat" this weekend... how bad would it be to have a whole box of stuff...not that i would ever do that  but really that's just like 50 calories yeah?  have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 14, 2005)

Hi Cris, thanks for the info. My thoughts:

The Diet: It looks too low in calories to me. You are very active. 4-5 days of weights a week in the gym ( I think???), 4 days of cardio and of course, a job. At 1650 calories, this appears to be too much of a deficit, which I am not sure if you know, can actually be counterproductive in trying to lose weight. If the body feels it is being starved too much, it will actually SLOW DOWN your metabolism and RETAIN fat, not burn it, in order to protect itself.

This is a simple starting point calculator I use to estimate one's maintenance level of daily calorie intake. Using 158 pounds as your weight, I got a maintenance level for you of about 2400 calories( using a 155% activity multiplier):

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa64.htm

A general rule of thumb is that one would eat 300-500 calories a day less to lose weight in a gradual and effective pattern, or 1900-2100 for you. 1650 is too low and if you have been doing this for awhile and not seeing weight loss, then the metabolism factors I stated above may be occurring. I may seem strange, but you need to eat MORE to lose the weight you are seeking.

For your body type and with the amount of working out you are doing, I would rather see a bit more in the way of carbs and less in fat, maybe a breakdown closer to 40p/35-40c/20-25f. With the amount of training you are doing, you need more carbs to both keep your energy level (AND METABOLISM) up and two, prevent muscle catabolism. If you are afraid of the extra carbs turning into "fat", then take in the extra carbs just before and after your workouts so that it is metabolized.

The routine: If you want to get lean, then I think low rep high weight training is not the way to go. But I am also NOT saying go to high reps and low, easy weights. It may take some experimentation to see what exactly works for you, but I think a 10-12 or 12-15 rep range for the upper body and as high as 15-20 for the lower body ( based on your Quadzilla comment) is best for you. But again, these sets should not be easy just because they are higher reps. The last few reps should be challenging and I would bet you that doing a challenging set of 20 rep squats where your legs and lungs are BURNING on the last 5 reps will get that heart rate and metabolism cracking and help build lean muscle. More lean muscle means your body burns more fat and so on and so on.

I like the idea of high volume, short rest period between sets, weight training for you and would also recommend that you throw in occasional super sets, compound sets and drop sets ( once or twice a month).


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 14, 2005)

Feeling SO much better today... not sure what the deal was yesterday. Hit the gym with lots of energy... the AC was out, and its about 85 out, so i broke a sweat within 5 minutes. but it was good in a weird way to get a serious sweat going... like an under armour or gatorade commercial or something  anyway...

Back/Bis/Shoulders (ended up adding abs also)

Machine row 40x25, 20, 20 45x15
Bentover DB raises 10x15, 15 
Assisted pullups (WG) x 15, 12 (NG) x12 (love the narrow grip to end back and move to bis b/c it gets the bis also)
Cable curl 30x15, 15  20x10, 10
Hammer curls 10x 12, 12
Lat raise ss front raise 5x 15, 15
Overhead press 5x15, 15
Machine OHP 25x 12, 12
Ball crunches M-50 L-25 R-25 x2
Hanging bicycle 15x2
Hanging regular 15x1

Cardio 30 min elliptical (415 cals) SOOO SWEATY after this!
*reading tabloids makes time go SOOO fast... ahh the power of celebrity drama... if you all didnt know, oprah is leaving stedmond and there seems to be beef between mary-kate and lindsay lohan... haha


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 14, 2005)

EGO- posted before seeing yours... thanks SOOO much for taking the time to give feedback... I kind of knew that the cals were too low... but what if I'm considering it like a cut? I've been eating too much junk up until a few weeks back but still working out a lot... so that was kind of like a bulk... ?? I will add more carbs though... happily!  so if i've been having a 1/2C before and after workouts, I can bump that to 1C ? i will work on my macros and shoot for what you mentioned... what if i go 1800 cals, keeping it very clean, for a few weeks? like i said if i lose a little muscle mass that will be just what i'm shooting for. that a deal?

also, i'll have to do a search for the supersets and drop sets... i think i know what that is... not positive...? one right after the other (ss) and stripping the weight (drop set)?? thanks again for the info, you're a star!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> I kind of knew that the cals were too low... but what if I'm considering it like a cut? I've been eating too much junk up until a few weeks back but still working out a lot... so that was kind of like a bulk... ??
> 
> 
> I will add more carbs though... happily!  so if i've been having a 1/2C before and after workouts, I can bump that to 1C ? i will work on my macros and shoot for what you mentioned... what if i go 1800 cals, keeping it very clean, for a few weeks? like i said if i lose a little muscle mass that will be just what i'm shooting for. that a deal?


 That's fine. Use the scale and the mirror as a guide to how well ( or not well) you are doing. I usually recommend weighing yourself once a week at the same exact time and day. If you are losing 1/2 to 1 pound a week on average, then it would be seem to be working, although the reductions may get harder as you go along. You never really want to lose too much muscle, so be careful of that.


> also, i'll have to do a search for the supersets and drop sets... i think i know what that is... not positive...? one right after the other (ss) and stripping the weight (drop set)?? thanks again for the info, you're a star!


Compound sets are back to back sets of two exercises for the same bodypart without a rest in between. An example is barbell or dumbbell bench presses followed by DB Flyes or cable crossovers. Super Sets are two back to back sets for two different( usually antagonistic(sp??)) parts such as a chest exercise followed by a back exercise.

Drop sets are a form of stripping. Its usually easier to use dumbbells unless you have a training partner to strip plates off the bar or a gym that has preloaded bars such as 20s, 30, 40s and so forth. You do a set to failure with a relatively heavy weight, then drop down to a lower weight ( what works for me is usually cutting the weight in half) and do that again to failure. If you are really advanced( would not recommend this right away), then drop it again and do another set( this is called a triple drop). Drop sets should only be done once on the last set of an exercise as they are very taxxing and intense. If done correctly, they both promote lean muscle development because the muscle is forced to work beyond the barriers it has been accustomed to before plus can help boost that metabolism by taxxing your central nervous system again beyond where it has gone before if you use drop sets on major muscle group compound exercises.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Cable curl 30x15, 15 20x10, 10


 Is this normal to drop the weight AND the number of reps the last two sets?


> Lat raise ss front raise 5x 15, 15
> Overhead press 5x15, 15
> Machine OHP 25x 12, 12


 Why were these done in this order( why not presses done before laterals). Also, front raises should be easier to do than side laterals, but you are using the same weight for each... ????


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 14, 2005)

Sat May 14 

M1: 1/2C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
PRWO: 1 scoop PP
M2: 5 oz. chix, 1/2C oats, grn bns, 1TB bals ving
M3: 1/2C oats, 1 can tuna, 1TB LFMW 
M4: 1C LFCC, 1TB natty PB, 1.5C grn bns, 20 raisins
M5: 1/2C LFCC, SF Jello, 2 FO caps

*had green tea w/ M3... really suppressed the appetite!! first time in a long time that i've had anything but h2o (other than the occasional long island ice tea... ok and bud light at the braves games!) anyway, gonna keep up w/ the green tea around meal 2 or 3. good anti-oxidants too.

*didn't quite hit 1,800 but won't be a problem starting tomorrow. will have macros starting tomorrow too.  


EGO- thanks for the explanations... you've given me some great info and don't think i'm not gonna implement all of it... might take a few days but i'm gonna get the diet/wo's worked out and i really think i'll be headed in the right direction! thanks again.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> *didn't quite hit 1,800 but won't be a problem starting tomorrow. will have macros starting tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> might take a few days but i'm gonna get the diet/wo's worked out and i really think i'll be headed in the right direction!


Its OK to take your time and work into it gradually. Even if its only 1700 or 1750 for a few days while you get used to eating more, thats fine.

You've got a great attitude.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Cris, I just stopped in and took a quick look over your journal and it looks pretty solid. Looks like you've got a decent diet and workout plan laid out. I'm not an expert on diet, so others can probably give better advice on that (such as egoatdoor) than I can. Keep up the good work .


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

Sunday May 15th

Chest/Tris (30 sec RI on all sets!)

SM BP- 30x 20, 40x 15, 12, 12 
FB DBP- 10x 15, 15, 15
FB Flyes- 5x 15, 15, 15 *wt seems low but great form, very steady, and great ROM!
Astd Dips- 12 plate assist x 15, 12, 12
Tri KB- 10x 15, 15, 15 
FB DB Skull- 10x 15, 15, 15 
Bench Dips- 20, 20, 20 

Cardio- elliptical 25 min, 325? cals

*not doing as much volume on the splits, 3/4 things per body part with mod. weight/mod. reps, and great form/ROM
*Air conditoning still out at the gym...    

Will post meals tonight... need to go to the grocery... BAD! 


HI SEAN  thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

just got back from the grocery and stocked up on EVERYTHING i need so no excuses!   but i must bitch for a minute and say that the whole process of the grocery store is a pain in the ass... think about it... get a cart, take shit off shelves and put it in the cart. take shit out of cart and put it on the belt. cashier puts shit in bags and back in the cart. shit comes out of the cart and goes into the car... then you get home and lug all of the shit into the house, out of the bags, and back onto shelves/fridge, hoping to not bust the billion cartons of eggs in the meantime... WHEW... officially a pain in the ass!   once i get a hubby that's gonna be his task.   

anyway, here are the meals for the day and somehow i'm still low on cals/carbs but i didn't include green beans/spinach salad in the macros... 

M1: 2/3C oats, scoop of PP, 3 FO caps
M2: (PRWO) 1/2C oats, 5?oz chix
M3: (POWO) 2/3C oats, scoop of PP, 2 FO caps green tea
M4: 1/8C raisins, 5 oz chix, 1TB LMW, green beans
M5: spinach salad w/ 1/2 can tuna, 15 almonds, 1.5 TB bals. ving.
M6: 1C FFCC, 10 strwb, 1TB natty pb

Total: 1652 cals
F: 44G = 396 = 24%
C: 141G = 564 = 34%
P: 173G = 692 = 42%

  ok, obviously i need to add more carbs to M4... and i just got more brown rice to take a break from the oats... and i kind of guessed on the oz. for the chicken, it was off the foreman and i dont have a scale... when its frozen and goes on, how do you guys measure it?? 

anyway, i'll shoot for keeping the same fats and switching up the carb/protein grams


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

OK, I went back and read thru your posts.  Some thoughts...

 Ego's dead on for just about everything.  The one thing I would add is there is no one rigth way to get where you are going.  Be prepared to make changes constantly to keep your body guessing.  Track your calories (you can use fitday.com to help with that.)  Don't get stuck in one workout or routine too long.  Your body will adapt.  Cruise around, find new lifts to challenge yourself, and work hard.  You will get there!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I went back and read thru your posts.  Some thoughts...
> 
> Ego's dead on for just about everything.  The one thing I would add is there is no one rigth way to get where you are going.  Be prepared to make changes constantly to keep your body guessing.  Track your calories (you can use fitday.com to help with that.)  Don't get stuck in one workout or routine too long.  Your body will adapt.  Cruise around, find new lifts to challenge yourself, and work hard.  You will get there!




guess what my favorite roadside construction object is...



THE PYLON!    Sorry I had to! Thanks for the encouragement. I like the idea of switching up the routine, and will definitely do so as soon as I master this one!


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

No Hubby  

Have your groceries delivered  Mr. right might be the delivery guy  And I'm not just saying that cos I work in a grocery store 

I can't believe I missed your wo post. Old timers is kicking in .  Don't see many ladies doing bench dips   i like them.  toss a couple weight plates on your lap next time


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No Hubby
> 
> Have your groceries delivered  Mr. right might be the delivery guy  And I'm not just saying that cos I work in a grocery store
> 
> I can't believe I missed your wo post. Old timers is kicking in .  Don't see many ladies doing bench dips   i like them.  toss a couple weight plates on your lap next time



GW- i think that whole delivery guy, love at first sight, happily ever after scenario is perfect... fingers crossed!  actually... i think that was my dream last thursday...   haha. where can i find these guys... is there a website with pictures!?! 

and about those weight plates... whew...you're killing me. i'll try it just for you though!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

Mon. May 16th

LEGS!/Abs

(30 sec RI on all sets)

SM Squats 50x 16, 15, 15
SM SLDL    30x 15, 15, 15
Bench step-ups 20, 15, 10 each leg alternating with NO RI at all, knee level bench
Adductor 75x 15, 15, 15
Abductor 75x 15, 15, 15

Hanging knee raises 25, 20, 15, 10
DB standing side bends 10x 15, 15, 10 each side
DB standing oblique twists 20x 50

Cardio 25 min elliptical (330 cals) really good burn here after the leg wo!  

this felt like a solid wo (EGO... u agree?) mod weight and i was feeling it with the short RI's

ps- air conditioner is back in business!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

*HOLY MACROS!*

AM: 1 multi, 2 diges. enz, 2 glucosamine, 1 chromium picolinate

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C (dry) rice, 1/2 can tuna, 1C grn bns, 2 TB bals ving
M3: (pwo) 1/2C oats, 1 scoop pp
M4: (powo) 2/3 C oats, 1/2 can tuna, 10 almonds
M5: 1C peach slices, 1/2 can tuna, spinach salad, 1 TB bals ving
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB natty PB, 2 FO caps

TOTALS
*1,781 cals* woo hoo!
41G (F) = 369 = 21%
179G (C) = 716 = 40%
174G (P) = 696 = 39%

   

OK, this breakdown is good for several reasons. 
A: keeps me full, and the carbs keep the energy level up
B: EGO told me to   
C: allows me to not worry about bulking b/c the protein total isn't thru the roof

COMMENTS ARE WELCOME AND APPRECIATED!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Looks good, Cris.  Nice work!

 You know, you should probably post pics.  That way we can help track your progress...


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> GW- i think that whole delivery guy, love at first sight, happily ever after scenario is perfect... fingers crossed!  actually... i think that was my dream last thursday...  haha. where can i find these guys... is there a website with pictures!?!
> 
> and about those weight plates... whew...you're killing me. i'll try it just for you though!


Good luck ! 

I don't know for sure but I bet if you did a search you'd find a website like that. There's one for everything else  

I wasn't suggesting loading up 2-3 45's  but I know you could do a couple of 10's or a 25


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks good, Cris. Nice work!
> 
> You know, you should probably post pics. That way we can help track your progress...


All in favor say  "oh yeah ! "

Oh Yeah !


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I wasn't suggesting loading up 2-3 45's but I know you could do a couple of 10's or a 25


Start SLOW and LOW if you haven't done plates before. Start with ONE five or ONE ten and see how it feels. If its too easy, then increase the weight. DO NOT start with 20 or 25 until you have tested your ability at a lower weight. It could be too much and you risk either compromising your form or possibly getting hurt.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

aaaahhh, peer pressure!  if i can figure out how to post the pics i'll work on that this weekend... maybe...  

Off to work!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just got back from the grocery and stocked up on EVERYTHING i need so no excuses!  but i must bitch for a minute and say that the whole process of the grocery store is a pain in the ass... think about it... get a cart, take shit off shelves and put it in the cart. take shit out of cart and put it on the belt. cashier puts shit in bags and back in the cart. shit comes out of the cart and goes into the car... then you get home and lug all of the shit into the house, out of the bags, and back onto shelves/fridge, hoping to not bust the billion cartons of eggs in the meantime... WHEW... officially a pain in the ass!  once i get a hubby that's gonna be his task.


 You think that's a pain in the ass. Now you have to COOK ALL THIS STUFF!! I don't have a wifey and I feel like I spend half my life baking chicken breasts, grilling hamburger, baking potatoes, steaming broccoli, yadah, yadah, yadah....  Now I'm spending two hours waiting for the turkey breast to get done.  



> and i kind of guessed on the oz. for the chicken, it was off the foreman and i dont have a scale... when its frozen and goes on, how do you guys measure it??


 I have a scale. I do know that red meat loses about 20% of its mass when cooked ( I've done the experiment with my scale). Not sure about chicken, but may try this same guideline.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 17, 2005)

> THURS May 12th
> workout: LEGS... attempted a low wt/high rep plan
> smith mach. squats: 20x 15, 15, 15, 12 (30 sec RI)
> smith mach. SLDL: 10x 15, 15, 15, 10 (30 sec RI)
> ...


Yes. Real good. Look at the difference between the workouts. More weight and still got the same (or sometimes more) reps. That's intense!



> *HOLY MACROS!*
> 
> AM: 1 multi, 2 diges. enz, 2 glucosamine, 1 chromium picolinate
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> once i get a hubby that's gonna be his task.


Hey Cris..you hate grocery shopping...I hate cooking..until you find a hubby, how about if I move in? I shop, you cook and everyone is happy. P.S. I do do laundry....


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

EGO, it's a deal!  How do you like your steak?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

Tues May 17th, what a long ass day. 

first of all, just saw monster in law... not that good.   kinda cheezy

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, 1 C green beans, 2 TB bals ving
M3: same as M2
M4: spinach salad, 1/2 can tuna, 1C peach slices, 1 TB bals ving
M5: (powo) 1/2C oats, 1 scoop pp
M6: 1C ffcc, 1 TB nat PB, 10 almonds, 2 FO caps (a lot of fats here!)

Totals: 
1621 cals  (but no cardio today, does that help?) 
F = 35G = 315 = 19.4%
C = 174G = 696 =  43%
P = 152.5 = 610 = 37.6%

i think i got cocky after doing so well on yesterdays cals...   didn't get enough carbs again. but i can multiply by 4 and 9 with the best of them   

WORKOUT: 

Back/Bis/Shoulders (30 sec RI on all) 

SM Cleans 20x 15, 15
Machine Row 55x 15, 15, 15
BO DB raises 10x 15, 15, 15
One Arm Rows 15x 15, 12, 12 ea. 
Curls 10x 15, 15, 15
Hammers 10x 15, 15, 15 
DB OH press 15x 15, 15, 15   
DB lat raises 10x 15, 15, 15
DB front raises 5x 15, 15, 15 (better ego?!) 
Front DB fly 5x 12, 12, 12 BURNNNNNNING
SM modified pull up 15, 15, 15

WO time: 45 min.

Cardio: off 
(give softball lessons to kids, which = chasing wild pitches for 2 hrs... so not really off!)  

PS- HOLY HAMSTRINGS, very sore from yesterdays WO!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Good w/o, Cris.  Yes, chasing balls counts as cardio.  Heck, I'd doing yard work today...that counts too!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 18, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Totals:
> 1621 cals  (but no cardio today, does that help?)


 Don't sweat it. Some days may be low, some days will be high...shoot for a proper average for the week.





> F = 35G = 315 = 19.4%
> C = 174G = 696 = 43%
> P = 152.5 = 610 = 37.6%
> 
> i think i got cocky after doing so well on yesterdays cals...  didn't get enough carbs again. but i can multiply by 4 and 9 with the best of them


 ??? The carb ratio looks fine. ???  


> WORKOUT:
> 
> Back/Bis/Shoulders (30 sec RI on all)
> 
> ...


 Better.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good w/o, Cris.  Yes, chasing balls counts as cardio.  Heck, I'd doing yard work today...that counts too!



no me gusta yard work. does your little guy help? saw the gallery he's SOOO cute!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

EGO: ok... i was thinking that the carbs should always end up higher than the protein... but i see what you mean about the ratio   thanks!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

Wed May 17th

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, 2 TB bals ving, 1C grn bns
M3: 2/3C oats, 1/2 can tuna, 1 TB bals, 15 almonds
M4: 1/3 oats, chicken
M5: spinach salad, 6 peach slices, 1/2 can tuna, 2 FO caps
M6: (powo) 1/4C oats, 1Cffcc, 1TB natty pb
*oats were late in M6 but had a good workout ending at 9:00

Totals: 1832
F = 44G = 396 = 21.6%
C = 185G = 740 = 40.4%
P = 174G = 696 = 38%


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

WORKOUT: 
Chest/Tris/Abs
(30 sec RIs)

SM BP: 40x 15, 50x 15, 15, 12
FB DBP: 10x 15, 15, 15
FB DB Flyes: 10x 15, 15, 15 (barely)

Cable tri-press down: 50x 15, 15, 15
Tri kickbacks: 10x 15, 15, 15
OH tri DB press: 10x 15, 15, 15
*no dips, feel like the tris are getting BIG not lean...?? not doing as much volume 

Hanging knee raise: 25, 20, 15, 10
Lying leg raises: 20, 15, 15
Standing DB side bend: 10x 20, 15, 10 ea
Standing DB oblique twists: 20x a lot... lost count
Stab. ball reaches: 75M, 25L, 25R
Killer ab work   felt good

Cardio: 25 min elliptical = 350 cals


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Nice wo Cris ,

"Feels" like the tri's are getting big ? You mean you don't know ? I think that we not only need pics but updated stats


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

GW... they are getting bigger... the ? was to express my confusion lol. 


I know I need to let the diet work and it's gonna take a few weeks of clean eating to see the results... i'm just quick to second guess the approach that i'm taking. i'm thinking of hitting each split once a week and just do cardio inbetween... not sure. that would prob be a bad idea though, gotta stick w/ this for a few weeks to see how the bod will respond huh?   and since i've got the time i'm gonna keep up the routine like i have been i guess. just hope the training style isn't the opposite of what i should be doing to reach my goals...   

about the pics, i'll have some up ASAP. i actually took some this morn. when a car alarm was BLARING and woke me up way too early   but thats when the belly is the flattest, before filling it with OATS!!!!!!!  haha gotta take some better shots of these GUNS though


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> I know I need to let the diet work and it's gonna take a few weeks of clean eating to see the results... i'm just quick to second guess the approach that i'm taking. i'm thinking of hitting each split once a week and just do cardio inbetween... not sure. that would prob be a bad idea though, gotta stick w/ this for a few weeks to see how the bod will respond huh?  and since i've got the time i'm gonna keep up the routine like i have been i guess. just hope the training style isn't the opposite of what i should be doing to reach my goals...


 You're doing fine. The workout plan is good. Get in the 4 days a week of cardio. The training style is right on..whatcha worrying about??   

Seriously, its hard to get it totally "perfect" the first time. You may have to do a little tweaking after a few weeks, but most of us go through that trial and error. But the basic things you are doing are right and YOU WILL see improvement. Give it some time.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

Thurs May 18th

Meals
M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C (dry) brn rice, 1/2 can tuna, green beans
M3: (pwo) 1/2C oats, pp (had a sample of fuzzy navel from syntrax  )
M4: (powo) 1/2C oats, 4 ews, 10 almonds
M5: salad, 1/2 can tuna, green beans, 2 TB bals ving, 1C peach slices, 2 FO
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB natty

TOTALS: 1652 CALS
F = 41 = 369 = 22%
C = 170 = 680 =41%
P = 153 = 612 = 37%

*bump one 1/2 can tuna to whole can for higher total


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

WORKOUT

Planned on not doing legs tonight and just doing cardio,then hitting legs again tomorrow b/c they're still sore from the last wo...BUT once i got to the gym i changed my mind worked them out again. hams are gonna be   tomorrow! modified a little but still a great wo. 

Legs: 30-40 sec RIs

SM Squat: 50x 15, 15, 15
Bench step ups: 25, 20 each leg, continuous
SM SLDL: 30x 15, 15, 15 <-- these are the devil but i love em! 
Adductor: 75x 15, 15 70X 15
Abductor: 75x 15, 15, 70x 15

stretching 10+ min

Cardio: 15 min elliptical, low intensity, HI/LO intervals

*highlight of the wo was when a girl interrupted me during DLs and asked how long i'd been working out and if i was a trainer. she said that her goal was gonna be to get her legs/butt like mine. haha, crazy girl! she wants an "athletic look." she said the same about my arms and i wasn' even working them, lol. she then asked about my routine and i explained the split that i do. she was really sweet and it was a great boost for me! she was determined too b/c i had on my headphones and she was waving her arms to get my attention.   

*not-so-highlight was telling my boss and co-workers that i'm leaving my job and going back to school full time to get my masters.  SO...i'm gonna be planning a move and relocating to a place where i know not a soul...and further from the fam. but i'm excited about it! it's a great program and i want to get started. the move won't be until the end of July so i've got a little time to plan everything out so it's not too chaotic. 

Ok, thats enough   for now... 

PS- if anyone else is following this please say hello !!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> *highlight of the wo was when a girl interrupted me during DLs and asked how long i'd been working out and if i was a trainer. she said that her goal was gonna be to get her legs/butt like mine. haha, crazy girl! she wants an "athletic look." she said the same about my arms and i wasn' even working them, lol. she then asked about my routine and i explained the split that i do. she was really sweet and it was a great boost for me! she was determined too b/c i had on my headphones and she was waving her arms to get my attention.


Thats great...another woman who likes the "athletic build".   There are some of them out there I'm glad to see. 

My friends think I am off my rocker, but I have always liked the athletic look in women. Give me muscular legs and hard body arms over those skinny minnies any day.


----------



## sara (May 19, 2005)

Wow! didn't know you have a journal here  
you are doing great!!!  

Keep up the good work Cris   

How many times per week you weight train and cardio?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> WORKOUT
> 
> Planned on not doing legs tonight and just doing cardio,then hitting legs again tomorrow b/c they're still sore from the last wo...BUT once i got to the gym i changed my mind worked them out again. hams are gonna be  tomorrow! modified a little but still a great wo.
> 
> ...


Hey thats a great wo and really nice story. That has to be inspiring


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

hey cris.......I have been lurking, you are doing wonderful, and I will definetly be back to post more often


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

> highlight of the wo was when a girl interrupted me during DLs and asked how long i'd been working out and if i was a trainer. she said that her goal was gonna be to get her legs/butt like mine. haha, crazy girl!



Tremendous compliment at an inopportune time 

Reminds me of this one time I was doing some heavy rows and this 250lb black woman tapped my shoulder to say "I know you only come in here to check me out"


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 20, 2005)

good (FRIDAY!) morning !

EGO- i told her when i'll be at the gym and i'll help her as much as i can... now we'll see if she shows    

SARA- we did post at the same time, too funny, have fun in cali and i hope you got some rest! (i usually wt. trn 5x and do cardio 4x/week)

GW- it was inspiring, and you are more than welcome to tell me to STFU when i bitch and moan in my posts   

BILLIE- glad you're still stopping in still... my #'s aren't as impressive as yours though, stud!   

LW-   good story. HOW DID SHE KNOW?!   well the girl i'm talking about was prob. a lesbian... but a compliment is a compliment!


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

> GW- it was inspiring, and you are more than welcome to tell me to STFU when i bitch and moan in my posts


  I would never do something like that , except in a joking way. TGIF !!


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> LW-   good story. HOW DID SHE KNOW?!   well the girl i'm talking about was prob. a lesbian... but a compliment is a compliment!



I think my girl was a lesbian too


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Nice work, good story to boot!

 So, where are you moving to, and what Masters program will you be in?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 20, 2005)

hi everyone!


Friday May 20th

M1: 2/3C oats, 4ews 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C (dry) bwn rice, 1 can tuna, 1C green beans, 2 TB bals.
M3: 3 ews, 1egg, 1/2C oats, 10 almonds
M4: 1/2C oats, pp (lemonade syntrax, better than fuzzy navel   )
M5: 1/2can tuna, 1/4 cooked rice, 1 TB bals., 4 strwb
M6: 1Cffcc, 1TB natty

Totals: 1720
F = 40 = 360 = 20%
C = 170 = 680 = 40%
P = 170 = 680 = 40%

Weights: off
Cardio: 30 min elliptical intervals 400 cals

No workout tomorrow gonna be all over GA and ending up in ATL for the night... gonna do my best to keep the meals on track and clean. I'll be back to post on Sun for sure. have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 22, 2005)

Hi all! So meals stayed pretty clean over the WE (other than alcohol   )... BUT i gotta confess that i didn't get to the gym today... a little, ok very, hungover    HAHA but for what its worth the party was a blast! Haven't had 2 days outta the gym in a long time, so this week is gonna be intense to make up for it.    Ok, off to make my meals for the week!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, where are you moving to, and what Masters program will you be in?



It's a Sport Psychology program and I'm SOOOO excited to get started!!   I'll be moving at the end of July.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> It's a Sport Psychology program and I'm SOOOO excited to get started!!   I'll be moving at the end of July.


 Sounds cool.  I did my undergrad work in psych.  Where are you going to be?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

So happy to be back in the gym today, but had to rush b/c I didn't get there as early as I would have liked...anyway here's the scoop:

Monday May 23rd

Back/Bis/Shoulders
(20-30 sec RIs)
SM Cleans 20x 15, 15, 15
Low Cable WG Rows 60x 15, 15, 15
Assisted Pull ups- 13 plate x 10,10,10 (WG, WG, CG)
DB Curls- 10x 15, 15, 15 
Hammers- 10x 15, 15, 15
DB OHP- 15x 15, 15, 15
DB Lat Raise- 10x 15, 15, 15
Front Raise- 5x 10, 10, 10

Cardio- 20 min elliptical intervals, 275 cals
batteries in MP3 player died about 10 min in...  

probably won't get to the gym tomorrow... gotta drive up and back to North GA for work BOOOO! maybe i'll get up at 530 to go run... we'll see


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> So happy to be back in the gym today, but had to rush b/c I didn't get there as early as I would have liked...anyway here's the scoop:
> 
> Monday May 23rd
> 
> ...


 w/o looks good.  I HATE having my batteries die.  I have actually quit my cardio because of it.  (Not proud of it, but I've done it.)


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

me too pylon! i swear i feel like i change them every other day   i'm checking out new players though... the one i have now is a pain and always shuts off/freezes up


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

Meals for Mon 23rd

M1: 2/3 C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, 1C grn bns, 1TB bals vin
M3: same as M2
M4: 2/3C oats, scoop pp, 3 ews
M5: 1 scoop pp, 10 almonds, 2 FO
M6: (powo) 1/4C oats, 2/3C ffcc, 1TB nat

TOTALS: 1686.5
F = 38.5 = 346.5 = 20.5%
C = 170.5 = 682 = 40.5%
P = 164.5 = 658 = 39%


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

That was a rushed wo ?  Looks good !  By rushed do you mean short rest intervals ?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 24, 2005)

GW, exactly. watching the clock the whole time so i could get my cardio in before they kicked me out. 20 sec RIs vs 30 sec is a big diff!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> GW, exactly. watching the clock the whole time so i could get my cardio in before they kicked me out. 20 sec RIs vs 30 sec is a big diff!


Damn,

With RI's like that why rest ? LOL  Just take 3 deep breaths and go again !  J/K


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

cris...you don't always need big numbers to gain muscle, some of us aren't as genetically lucky that way   your workouts look great!


----------



## sara (May 24, 2005)

Yes! your workouts looking great


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> With RI's like that why rest ? LOL  Just take 3 deep breaths and go again !  J/K



no kiddng! felt good to have that burn though after having 2 days off


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cris...you don't always need big numbers to gain muscle, some of us aren't as genetically lucky that way   your workouts look great!



Hey Billie! yeah i feel like this set up is working well. clothes are fitting much better... ran into gap today and picked up a CUTE skirt. didn't have time to try it on but grabbed a 10... just tried it on at home and it's WAY too big in the waist...  i'll happily return it for an 8...  thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes! your workouts looking great



Thanks Sara!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 24, 2005)

SOOO tired right now. Was driving from 3:00 until 10:30 today with a few stops here and there. the highlight was hitting the outlet mall    Enterprise usually hooks me up with SUV's to travel... TODAY I GOT A TINY KIA   no offense to kia owners... but i'm not used to little cars... my butt/back were killing me on the way back.

didn't get to workout, but will make up for it tomorrow. shouldn't, make that WON'T, miss a wo the rest of the week   

meals 1-3 were the usuals... 5-6 were shakes. so proud that i remembered 2 shakers w/ oats/pp for the road.    also ran into mcD's for a ceaser salad w/o dressing for meal 4. the sodium was thru the roof i'm sure    but there wasn't much in this town...and i needed some veggies!! not sure on total cals but i think it was in the ballpark... back to macros tomorrow.

lastly, did anyone see the moon tonight?? it was HUGE and GLOWING orange. it was my guiding light to get me home haha. just thought it was cool and hope other people got to check it out as well... ok off to bed friends. have a happy hump day!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 24, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Enterprise usually hooks me up with SUV's to travel... TODAY I GOT A TINY KIA  no offense to kia owners... but i'm not used to little cars... my butt/back were killing me on the way back.


Cris, I can SO relate to this. I bought a small SUV 4 years ago. The next couple of times on vacation, I rented compacts ( cheap ol' me) and I felt so cramped and low to the road! ( my seat in the SUV is so much higher off the ground). No more. I rent bigger cars now.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

That's funny, I usually feel right at home in a little car   

congrats on the size 8's cris, before you know it you'll be wearing 6's!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Small cars suck.  I travel enough that theygive me big cars like Grand Cherokee or something like it.  

 Congrats on the clothes.  Few feelings in the world match that one!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

Wed. May 25th

GREAT workout today!!!  

Chest/Tris/Abs
(30 sec RIs)

SMBP- 50x 15, 15, 12 (up from 40 on 1st set)
FBBP- 15'sx 15, 15, 15
FB Flys- 5'sx 15, 15, 15 (good ROM/form)
Tri Pressdown- 50x 15, 15, 15
Hi Cable Skull Ext- 40x 15, 15, 15
Tri KB- 10s x 15, 15, 15 
FB leg raises- 25, 20, 15
Hanging raises- 20, 15, 15 (hip flexors/lower abs burning on these  )
DB side bends- 10sx 15, 15, 15
DB Oblique twists- 20x 50

Cardio- 25 min run on treadmill 275 cals   

ellipticals were full and i ended up on the 1974? model, old school treadmill that blinks "WAX BELT" constantly  ... but i'm glad b/c i had a great continuos run never dropping below 5.7!! Can't wait to get a good leg workout tomorrow.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

Meals for Wed 25th

... don't feel like typing it. basically the same shit, lol.

Totals: 1656
F = 32= 288 = 17%
C = 165 = 660 = 40%
P = 177 = 708 =43%


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Meals for Wed 25th
> 
> ... don't feel like typing it. basically the same shit, lol.
> 
> ...



Ratio looks good  
I will start typing my meals starting monday... so, you gotta type up yours buddy


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

haha sara... it's a deal.  I usually do post the meals though, I promise! As boring as they look... the minute I stop posting is the minute 1TB of natty PB becomes 3TB, then 4, then 4 TB on a donut, and then it's all down hill. LOL Thanks for preventing that disaster!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

OK folks... I need help uploading my pics!! I couldn't get the stupid things to work this morning. It kept saying the pic was too big but the pixels were below the limit ??? Are there instructions somewhere? Do they have to be in a certain format? I put them onto my desktop from my digital camera. 

I just want to put a little thumbnail in a post... but not necessarily in the gallery... is that an option? (GW- like your hot rod little pic) 

Help friends!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That's funny, I usually feel right at home in a little car
> 
> congrats on the size 8's cris, before you know it you'll be wearing 6's!!



Billie, a little car is great ... for a little drive.  My SUV has spoiled me! 

6's... that would be amazing... I think GAP stuff is a little generous on the sizes, but I'm definitely making progress! I had a doc appt. this morning and their scale showed I was down 5lb fully dressed w/ shoes... gotta check the scale at the gym that i usually use before i get too excited. My "goal pants" are just hanging out in the closet until I can (hopefully) slip into them next month on my birthday... they know who they are.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Cris ,

to put them in your journal as thumbnails you'll need to go to the Attach files section , click on manage attachments , find them on your computer , highlight them , click OK, then click Upload. If the pic is too big email them to me and I can resize them.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

Cris...I've found that gap clothes run about the same as the pants and shorts that I buy off a wal-mart shelf, I don't find that they are generous.........quit being modest, you've earned size 8's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> haha sara... it's a deal.  I usually do post the meals though, I promise! As boring as they look... the minute I stop posting is the minute 1TB of natty PB becomes 3TB, then 4, then 4 TB on a donut, and then it's all down hill. LOL Thanks for preventing that disaster!



Glad to hear that


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

AHA! Thanks! The gw stands for great wisdom huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

okay now...lets not boost Garys ego TOO much!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

you're right billie...








let me guess gw, that's what PM's are for...?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

WOOOO HOOOOOO page 4 of my journal... not being really productive at work today if you haven't noticed... SHHHHHH.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay now...lets not boost Garys ego TOO much!!!


Why not ? I"m basically harmless


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> you're right billie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

Let's see if this works...??


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

that is really fuzzy after all my botched attempts this morning... beats nothin! gotta take more pics


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Lookin good Cris


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Sister Cris, Excellent w/o's in here, great job!!! Will be following you on your journey!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Sean!! Still feel weird posting pics...   

Angel, I was hoping you'd bless my journal with your presence!! Visit often.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

Thurs May 26th 

Workout- LEGS   
(30-40 sec RIs)
SM Squats- 50x 15, 15, 1....5! barely!
Bench step ups- 25, 20, 15 (on each leg, continuous)
Adductor- 75x 15, 15 70x15
Abductor- 75x 15, 15, 15
SMDL's- 25x 15, 15, 15 (down from 30)
Standing rear/side raises- 25, 25, 20 each leg
Standing ham curls- 25, 25

Cardio- 20 min elliptical intervals, 275 cals 


legs pretty sore when i walked in the place from last night's run but still had to stick to the wo. gonna be feeling it tomorrow for sure. i really like the bench step ups right after the squats... i put the bench in front of the smith machine so when i step up i've gotta touch the top of the machine each time. doing them w/o a rest gets a serious burn going in the glutes  gets the heart rate going too. dropped down 5lbs in DLs but focused on going really slow and getting a good ROM really targeting the hams. i'll work my way back up though. i'll post meals in a few...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

Meals for Thurs May 26th

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, 2TB bals. vin.
M3: 1/2C oats, scoop pp
M4: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, grn bns, 2 FO caps
M5: (pwo) 1/3C oats, scoop pp
M6: (powo) 1C FFCC, 1TB natty PB

Totals: 1714
F = 36= 324= 19%
C = 176 = 704 = 41%
P = 171.5 = 686 = 40%


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

lookin good girl!! I like bench step ups too ! (but I lose my balance sometimes and look like an ass !!!!)


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin good girl!! I like bench step ups too ! (but I lose my balance sometimes and look like an ass !!!!)



 me too, thats why i use the smith machine for balance... speaking of looking like an ass, i was running the other night while watching american idol and veared too far left, stumbled, screeched, and nearly killed myself! i tried to play it cool and give everyone the "what are you looking at" face... but it was too late.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I think I would've started cracking up if I saw that happen . Call me a jerk, but honestly, that sounds hilarious. I hope you're ok in any case . I prefer just listening to my mp3 player than watching the TVs when I do cardio. I'm not much of a TV watcher.

 I'm just imagining this: http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/page.cgi/girl-treadmill-fall


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I think I would've started cracking up if I saw that happen . Call me a jerk, but honestly, that sounds hilarious. I hope you're ok in any case . I prefer just listening to my mp3 player than watching the TVs when I do cardio. I'm not much of a TV watcher.



  i deserved to be laughed at, you're not a jerk. haha. and i was listening to my MP3 player also... but reading the captions for american idol...  i think that was the problem i was multi-tasking which is never a good idea for me!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

I thought women could multitask perfectly ?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

holy shit that is terrible!! my experience wasn't even close to that, THANK GOD! thanks for that link though... i needed a good laugh at work... now excuse me while i send it on to my co-workers.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

Haha, glad you thought it was funny. If you're still bored at work, check this out.... http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/25708/

 It's been posted a couple times around here before, so you may have seen it. I've probably watched it about 20 times in awe. I'd love to be able to do that. Now I just need an instructor hahaha.

 I gotta leave for work now though, so cya later.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Workout for Friday May 27th

Back/Bis/Shoulders

(30 sec RIs)
SM Cleans- 20x 15, 15 (WU)
BO Lat Raises- 10sx 15, 15, 15
Low Cable CG Rows- 70x 15, 15, 12 (on stability ball, crunches instead of RI)
Assisted Pullups- 12 plate- 12, 12, 10 (WG WG CG)

DB Curls- 10sx 15, 15, 15
Hammers- 10sx 15, 15, 15

DBOHP- 15sx 15, 15, 15
DBLat Raises- 10sx 15, 15, 12
DBFront Raises- 5sx 10, 10, 10
DBFront Butterfly- 5sx 8, 8, 8

Hanging leg raises
FB leg raises
Oblique twists w/ BB

Cardio- 25 min. elliptical, ham/glute focus, 300 cals

not SUPER strong today, always drained on friday afternoon... but still good volume and a strong workout. shoulders are really looking stronger and round on the top! i noticed in the mirror yesterday doing DLs   gonna start going a little heavier w/ lower reps and/or sets on them. i think it will make everything look more proportionate and hopefully get a V going...?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, glad you thought it was funny. If you're still bored at work, check this out.... http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/25708/
> 
> It's been posted a couple times around here before, so you may have seen it. I've probably watched it about 20 times in awe. I'd love to be able to do that. Now I just need an instructor hahaha.
> 
> I gotta leave for work now though, so cya later.



that is amazing... couldn't open it at work, just checked it out. i'm sure you could do that though... you could start by watching You Got Served over and over and over...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

Lol, you're sure I could do it? I don't know the first thing about any type of dancing, and I'm not nearly that strong either. I'd have to practice my ass off to get half that good.

  Oh, I missed your workout at first, well done . I don't think I'd like trying to workout on a friday. Fridays and sunday's are my lazy days.

 Haha, I've never actually heard of You Got Served, but I just checked it out and the reviews on it are horrible .


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Very Solid w/o there Sister Cris!!! Nice numbers your throwin around, awesome job, keep it up!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very Solid w/o there Sister Cris!!! Nice numbers your throwin around, awesome job, keep it up!!!


  Thanks Angel!! Have a good weekend.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, I've never actually heard of You Got Served, but I just checked it out and the reviews on it are horrible .



it's a flick about dancing with the B2K boys... i actually saw it on valentines day 2 yrs ago w/ a dude i was dating   how romantic. ok, so do i really think you can do what hes doing... absolutely not.    stick to the weights.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

Meals for Friday 27th

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, tb bals ving., 1/2C grn bns
M3: same as M2
M4: (pwo) 1/2C oats, scoop pp
M5: (powo) 2/3 oats, 5 ews, 2 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB nat, 1/2 scoop pp

Totals: 1800 cals   
F = 36 = 324 = 18%
C = 188 = 752 = 41.8%
P = 181 = 724 = 40.2%

*need more veggies!!!!
*also had some SF jello, wild strawberry   not in macros
*had peppermint flavored tea also,   again!


----------



## sara (May 27, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Meals for Friday 27th
> 
> 
> M2: 1/2C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, tb bals ving., 1/2C grn bns
> ...



Is this brown rice measured dry? 

what kind protein powder you have?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Is this brown rice measured dry?
> 
> what kind protein powder you have?



yes, brown rice dry, about 2/3C-1C cooked

right now i have VPX micellean low carb (100 cals/20G P)... i'll probably go back to their zero carb version though, seems to mix better and not as much bloating


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> ok, so do i really think you can do what hes doing... absolutely not.    stick to the weights.


 Geeez shatter my dreams.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

Cris...your story reminded me of this...

http://reamped.net/vids.asp

click the one called fitness studio(it may take a little bit).....I promise you guys will laugh your ass off!!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Geeez shatter my dreams.



haha... i'm getting the feeling that you're serious about this breakdancing... so i found this guy,   and i think he's got a new breakdancing video coming out this summer... be sure to pick it up!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Lol, if I got a video, I would never do it. I'd need a 1 on 1 instructor and a place to go other than my house .


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Cris...your story reminded me of this...
> 
> http://reamped.net/vids.asp
> 
> click the one called fitness studio(it may take a little bit).....I promise you guys will laugh your ass off!!!!


Billie that was so funny... who comes up with that stuff?? Please post all random/funny/stupid links in my journal!   I'm easily amused.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

If you really want more random videos....Here you go... 

http://www.koreus.com/files/200406/jonglage_stylo_doigt.html

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/schfiftyfive.html


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

So happy to go to the gym today...I've been procrastinating on packing (moving in 2 wks then again in july   ) so i made myself a deal, no gym until i did laundry and packed up 3 boxes. no being online either!   finished 3 boxes and actually cleaned the apt too, bonus!   

Sat. May 28th
Chest/Tris
(30sec RIs)
SMBP- 50x 15, 10, 10 (WEAK!?   )
Incline BP- 15sx 15, 15, 15 
Incline DBFlyes- 10sx 12, 5sx 15, 15

Hi Cable Tri pushdown
RG Cable pulldown
Cable OH skull
Tri-set these 50x15, 15, 40x15
DB kickbacks- 10sx15, 15, 15
OH tri extensions- 10x15, 15, 15

Cardio- 40 min elliptical, HI/LOW intervals, 525 cals    

not sure why i was struggling w/ the BP...might have hit the chest in the shoulder w/o yesterday...? probably didn't stretch enough either. 

usually do FB DB presses, i like the incline bench though. works the outer chest more, where the shoulder joins... felt like it anyway.

mixed it up for the tris, tri set worked well, all on the high cable so its like 45 reps straight before a rest. i need to find something that really targets the top of the tri by the armpit...the outside part is doing fine... thoughts?? 

cardio session kicked ass. the new sports illustrated was in the mail box when i left and i finished reading it right at 40 min, perfect!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Wow, nice w/o 525 cals on the elliptical .


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

A Mighty fine display of strength there Sister Cris!!! Where are ya movin to?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

Sean, the first one did'nt work but the schfifty five one did.   

Angel, you now know where I'm headed.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

pics... still trying to get good arm/leg pics, figuring out the timer on my digi. cam.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

Sat. May 28th

Meals
M1: 2/3C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2 dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, 1/2C grn bns
M3: (pwo) 1/2C oats, scoop pp
M4: (powo) 2/3C oats, 4 ews
M5: salmon, mucho broccoli, 8 strawberries, 2 FO caps   
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB natty pb

Totals: 1,703
F = 35 = 315 = 18.5%
C = 166 = 664 = 39%
P = 181 = 724 = 42.5%

made salmon on the foreman... makes tuna out of the can a little less desirable


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Nice work Cris, I can see the abs setting in . Don't make me jealous about salmon.... I can't cook so my diet is a staple of eggs, salad, canned tuna, whole wheat bread, peanut butter, and a few other things . Now I wanna go eat to eat and buy a $14 salmon dinner !

 And...where are you moving?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

if i can make this salmon, anyone can! its gortons brand, in the freezer section. they come in packs of 2 and you can even microwave them if u want. i doubt that would taste good though. they've got 2 or 3G fat, and 19G protein. i got the char-grilled kind. they are on sale at kroger for like $3 a box!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Lol, I used the microwave for just about everything, I have almost no idea how to use a stove, oven, or grill.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 28, 2005)

Cris, you scam artist! Those pics... you say you are NOT lean??? Look at those abs. Those ripples in your middle back.  


Of course, I can't see your legs, but from those shots, its hard to believe you are over 150 pounds. Its certainly muscle, not fat.


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2005)

Nice wo Cris  

Pics looking good, nice shoulders  really nice abs


----------



## b_reed23 (May 28, 2005)

hey cris....those gordons salmon patties do taste good in the microwave, I make them quite often...if your getting tired of tuna, why not switch to some lean turkey?  I really lean kind only has 130 cals and 28 g. of protein per 4 oz...I love it!

Nice pics, your in great shape!  I'm kinda scared to post pics of me now...


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey cris....those gordons salmon patties do taste good in the microwave, I make them quite often...if your getting tired of tuna, why not switch to some lean turkey? I really lean kind only has 130 cals and 28 g. of protein per 4 oz...I love it!
> 
> Nice pics, your in great shape! I'm kinda scared to post pics of me now...


Don't be scared !   You know nobody here is gonna be mean.  And if someone is, all your P/RR/S , Team MoFo and other buddies will defend you


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Cris, you scam artist! Those pics... you say you are NOT lean??? Look at those abs. Those ripples in your middle back.
> 
> Of course, I can't see your legs, but from those shots, its hard to believe you are over 150 pounds. Its certainly muscle, not fat.


   not a scam artist! as of this morning i am 150 on the dot! thanks for the kind words though... and more importantly thanks for the initial information when i first started the journal  i've always been stuck on the 150lb number rather than being proud of the work i do to be fit and dedicated to fitness in general. and i guess i dont LOOK that heavy b/c of the muscle... actually the nurse who weighed me on fri was shocked when i was 150... she said "you just don't look like you weigh more than 130, it must be your shoes." Yes maam, that must be it, i am wearing 20lb shoes, LOL.


----------



## Pylon (May 29, 2005)

Hey yo...Sorry haven't been around, been a little under the weather.

 Pics look great, w/o #s do too!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Cris
> 
> Pics looking good, nice shoulders  really nice abs



thanks GW!!! my L/R sides are SO misproportioned from pitching for 5+ years. you can tell a little in the back shot... just wait until u see the front shot... it's pretty bad   ... how can i balance out?   

hope the rain is holding off for you!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey cris....those gordons salmon patties do taste good in the microwave, I make them quite often...if your getting tired of tuna, why not switch to some lean turkey?  I really lean kind only has 130 cals and 28 g. of protein per 4 oz...I love it!
> 
> Nice pics, your in great shape!  I'm kinda scared to post pics of me now...



billie, do tell more about this turkey... packaged? ground? low sodium? 

scared to post your pics, yeah right, your progress/attitude are a HUGE motivator me and MANY others


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey yo...Sorry haven't been around, been a little under the weather.
> 
> Pics look great, w/o #s do too!


  hope you're feeling better, u got a new split starting tomorrow right?? u better be feeling better!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2005)

Hey Cris, just wondering, how tall are you?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

5'6.5''


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 29, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey Cris, just wondering, how tall are you?


5'6"


> actually the nurse who weighed me on fri was shocked when i was 150... she said "you just don't look like you weigh more than 130, it must be your shoes."


If I didn't know, I would have guessed high 120s or 130 from looking at the pictures. I'm sure people look at you and have no idea you are 150. The scale is just a number. I have co workers who are 115 and are soft, flabby and out of shape...nowhere near what you look like.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

Sun. May 29th

Legs/Abs

SM Squat- 50x 15, 15, 15
Bench step ups- 25, 20, 10 each leg 
SM SLDL- 20x 15, 15, 15 wide stance
Adductor- 75x 15, 15 70x15
Abductor- 75x 15, 15, 15
Lying single leg press, ss, calf presses- 20 plate, 2 sets

FB leg raises, 3 sec up, 3 sec down- 15, 15, 15
Stability ball obliques- 25L, 25R x 2
Hanging knee raises- 15, 15, 15
DB side bends- 5sx 20, 15, 10 L/R

Cardio- 20 min elliptical, intervals 

cardio was going to be off... but opted to do 20 min. moderate since tomorrow will be an off day for weights/cardio. 

ps- what does the BB typically weigh on the SM?? I don't think it's 45 like a normal BB is it?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

shoulders


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2005)

I'm not sure the exact weight of the bar on the smith machine, but it's pretty close to nothing I'm fairly sure. I'm guessing around 10-15lbs.


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

Hey Cris  How is your weekend going?


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 29, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> ps- what does the BB typically weigh on the SM?? I don't think it's 45 like a normal BB is it?


Most are 15 to 25 pounds. At the Ballys I used to go to, it was 25 pounds, but the LA Fitness uses a different manufacturer and it is much lighter, 15 pounds. You can ask someone on the gym staff ( who may or may not know), or get the manufacturer and model number and call the maker.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

SARA- hey! the weekend is going great because i don't have a ton goin on, and i get an extra day tomorrow! got to the gym as planned, did a good amount of packing/cleaning, a cookout or two, and heading to see Crash in a few hours (been trying to see it for weeks.) My roomie has been in Cali for the week so i've just been enjoying the peace and quiet as much as possible! How about yourself? 

Sean/Ego- thanks. just curious b/c i'm benching 50lb + the bar. so i'll assume the total is between 60 and 70.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

Meals

Same as yesterday in a slightly diff. order + SF jello. God I'm boring!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Awesome pics!!! Great w/o's too, keep it up!!!


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> SARA- hey! the weekend is going great because i don't have a ton goin on, and i get an extra day tomorrow! got to the gym as planned, did a good amount of packing/cleaning, a cookout or two, and heading to see Crash in a few hours (been trying to see it for weeks.) My roomie has been in Cali for the week so i've just been enjoying the peace and quiet as much as possible! How about yourself?



My weekend is going well  especially having monday off  

Today, I spended most of the day with friends, watching movies, watching them eat junk food  
Tomorrow, my family having some friends over and the rest of the day I want to RELAX before summer school madness will be starting tuesday


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2005)

the turkey can be bought either ground, thin sliced, or thick, but the thin slices and ground burger is awsome, I just put them in the oven with a little lemon pepper and I'm good to go   the ground burger has only 70 g of sodium per 4 oz, and the slices have 55 g, the turkey is made by honeysuckle, and you can usually find it at walmart 

your pics just keep getting better and better, and yes, you and I have a lot of the same stats, but I'm a whole half a foot shorter than you....looks like I have a lot of catching up to do  

great job with everything!!!!

BILLIE


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

Mon May 30th

Meals

M1: 2/3C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, 1/2C grn bns, TB bals
M3: 1/2C oats, scoop PP
M4: salmon salad, 5 monster strawberries, 3 FO caps
M5: (powo) 4 ews, 1/3C oats
M6: 2/3C ffcc, TB natty

didn't fig. macros today, looks pretty much on track though... managed to avoid the bbq meals over the weekend but still attended several   

was supposed to be an off day from weights/cardio... but somehow i found myself at the track...  just ran a quick mile and 8 85/90 yd sprints, and a 1/4 lap of walking lunges.   

so i think i'm gonna get a new pair of shox when i hit 145, which will hopefully be around my bday at the end of june. 5lbs, that shouldn't be too hard in about a month right? i was thinking of a new gym bag, but that's not really a big purchase... and the shox i have now are losing some of their "boing."   wish me luck!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the turkey can be bought either ground, thin sliced, or thick, but the thin slices and ground burger is awsome, I just put them in the oven with a little lemon pepper and I'm good to go   the ground burger has only 70 g of sodium per 4 oz, and the slices have 55 g, the turkey is made by honeysuckle, and you can usually find it at walmart



 Hey Billie, hope you had a great weekend up in TN. That turkey sounds great I'm gonna hit walmart tomorrow for sure!   Are you sure there's no way to throw the turkey on the foreman? that thing is my best friend! i really should use the oven more though...  I've got one more salmon block for tomorrow... so I'll probably invest in some more of those also. i'm really branching out in the protein category... watch out! have a great week!


----------



## sara (May 30, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> didn't fig. macros today, looks pretty much on track though... managed to avoid the bbq meals over the weekend but still attended several
> 
> was supposed to be an off day from weights/cardio... but somehow i found myself at the track...  just ran a quick mile and 8 85/90 yd sprints, and a 1/4 lap of walking lunges.
> 
> so i think i'm gonna get a new pair of shox when i hit 145, which will hopefully be around my bday at the end of june. 5lbs, that shouldn't be too hard in about a month right? i was thinking of a new gym bag, but that's not really a big purchase... and the shox i have now are losing some of their "boing."   wish me luck!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2005)

make a list.........they also have really lean ground beef too, which has like 25 g of protein, and ground chicken too!!    I hope your the only one IM stalking me..lol...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

i really like these...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

and these but white gets so dirty...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

ooh...I like the 1st ones!!


----------



## sara (May 31, 2005)

I like the blue ones too!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

me too ladies... i think we have a winner  just gotta lose the 5 big ones!


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

For what it's worth, I like the First ones too!!! Hows it goin Sister Cris?


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Yup, the blues are too cool for school.

 5lbs?  Easy money, baby, easy money.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

Tue May 31st

Back/Bis/Shoulders

BO DB Lat raises- 10sx 15, 15, 15
Machine Row- 60x 15, 15 ds 30x 25 (set x 2)
Assisted Pull ups- 13 plate x 12, 12 ds 16 plate x 12, 12 (WG, CG)

BB Curls- 10sx 15, 15, 15 ds 5sx 15
Hammers- 10sx 15, 15, 15 ds 5sx 15 

OH DB Press- 15sx 15, 15, 15 ds 5sx 10
DB Seated Lat Raise, DB Front Raise, DB Butterfly raise, circuit 5sx10, 10

SM Modified pull up- 10, 10, 10

cardio- 30 min elliptical, intervals, 375 cals

Damn... this wore me out! attempted to put at least one drop set into each part... really didn't think it out prior to though. and i really don't know how drop sets are usually done. gotta go back and read egos explanation of them. i was basically dropping the weight after the 2nd or 3rd set without a rest and pushing for 10-15 reps at the lower weight too. is that close to correct for a drop set? everything was burning though, thats for sure. going to work drop sets into each split this week then i think i'm going to start a new split next week. it will have arms/shoulders 2x week, everything else once. ill post it tomorrow for thoughts.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

Tuesday Meals

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M3: 1/2C oats, scoop VPX
M4: 1 can tuna, grn bns, 5 strwb, TB bals, 2 FO caps
M5: (pwo) 1/3C oats, scoop VPX
      (powo) 1/4C oats, 5 ews
M6: 1C ffcc, tb natty

Totals: 1,692.5
F = 36.5 = 328.5 = 19%
C = 156.5 = 626 = 37%
P = 186 = 744 = 44%

was SOOOO hungry after the wo... thought i was gonna be way off on macros but it worked out. 

also, went to golds to get my BF%... 22% according to the machine that you hold. i was bummed... didn't think it was that high. how accurate are those things? maybe i'll hold off on the new kicks until the BF drops below 20% AND i lose the 5 lbs...  

off to make some meals for the rest of the week... night all. 

THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT ON THE SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

great w/o Cris!!!!  I think after 5 more pounds you deserve a new pair of shoes!!

those hand held devices are usually NEVER acurate, go by measurements/how your clothes fit if you can't have your BF measured.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup, the blues are too cool for school.
> 
> 5lbs?  Easy money, baby, easy money.


    hope so!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great w/o Cris!!!!  I think after 5 more pounds you deserve a new pair of shoes!!
> 
> those hand held devices are usually NEVER acurate, go by measurements/how your clothes fit if you can't have your BF measured.


   i think you're right billie! you twisted my arm


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I like the First ones too!!! Hows it goin Sister Cris?


AA, things are great other than this rainy weather down here!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

Wed. June 1st    YEAH FOR GEMINIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chest/Tris/Abs

SMBP- 50x 15, *60x12, 12*  
Incline DBP- 15sx 15, 15, 15, ds 8sx 10
Incline DBF- 5sx 10, 10, 10 ssssllllllooooowww and steady, good ROM
Assisted dips- 12 platex 15, 15, 15 (chest/chest/tri focus)
Hi cable tri press down, RG pull down, OH ext- circuit- 50x 15, 15, 40x15 (hit all 3 then 30 sec RI)
DB Tri Kickback ss one arm OH ext- 10sx 15, 15 ds OH ext 5x 15

FB leg raises- 25, 20, 15
Hi Cable wood chopper obliques- 40x 20, 20, 20 ea. side   
Knee raises- 15, 15 bicycle style

cardio- mixed it up and did lower body stuff in the studio: walking weighted lunges, side lunges, leg raises, plie squats, etc. 

feel like i may be overdoing the cardio considering i'm not hitting 1800 cals consistently, and i want to be able to add more cardio later if the weight loss slows... i feel like the solid workouts and clean diet are gonna keep me losing 1lb/wk. that's all i need right now. in just about a month i'm down 6lb with several inches gone. no more than 4 25-30 min. sessions/wk. gonna add some plyo stuff to mix it up also, and more sprints now that the knee is good to go.   

PLEASE let me know if that is valid thinking on my part...??? 

OK, the new split i want to start on mon. is to focus on the shoulder arm development, hitting them 2/wk, everything else once. i got it from beverly international mag... and the girl featured has amazing arms/shoulders...  

Looks like this:

Monday- arms/shoulders
Tuesday- legs
Wednesday- chest/abs
Thurs- cardio
Friday- arms/shoulders
Saturday- back/abs
Sun- rest or cardio

I'd add another cardio/plyo session or two also. 

The exercises for the arm/shoulder days will be:

Tri-set: DB lat raises, DB front raises, DB BO raises
(4 sets x10, 2 min RI)
Shoulder press (DB/Mach) 4x 10
Inverted pushups 3x 8 to start (thank god there is a pic of this!?)

SS Bis/Tris: Cable curls, cable pushdown 4x8
BB Curls 4x8
Tri Dips 4x8 to start
Pushups w/ close hand placement 3x8 to start

other days will include the same exercises for the most part... 

ok i think this was the longest post ever... that's all for now.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

W/O looks dynamite, and the new split looks great too!!! If you think your over doing the cardio, you just might be, take it slow and use the cardio only as a bump when losing slows down, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the new avatar Cris


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

haha, i was messing around with it earlier...don't get used to it though... i'm still searching... not brave enough to put my mugshot on there.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

Fuel for Wed. June 1st

M1: 2/3C oats, 5 ews, 1/2 yolk, 2 FO caps
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals
M3: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals
M4: 1/2C oats, scoop VPX
      (pwo) 12G pp
M5: (powo) 1/3C oats, 5 ews, 2 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, TB natty

Totals: 1,652
F = 34G = 306 = 19%
C = 166G = 664 = 40%
P = 170.5G = 682 =41%


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Ya'll post too much lol  Nice belly/back(tat)/shoulders.. and Im definately down with the blue nike shox.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2005)

w/o looks great cris!  I definetly like the new AV...it makes me smile when I see it   I have a question...on your last meal you have FFCC with PB, do you mix those together??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll post too much lol  Nice belly/back(tat)/shoulders.. and Im definately down with the blue nike shox.


  hey premier, thanks for stopping in. until i hit 17000 posts like you i'm gonna post away!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> on your last meal you have FFCC with PB, do you mix those together??



  i mix them and it's SOOO yummy. the hightlight of my day!


----------



## sara (Jun 2, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i mix them and it's SOOO yummy. the hightlight of my day!



I can't have PB  
I'm soo addicted to it


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2005)

What's better (as a cheat meal of course ) Is a bagel with PB and chocolate chips... Haven't done that in a while, but on a bulk I figure it's alright every 3 or so weeks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's better (as a cheat meal of course ) Is a bagel with PB and chocolate chips... Haven't done that in a while, but on a bulk I figure it's alright every 3 or so weeks.


OMG........you should be ashamed of yourself coming in here and tempting us like that!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

Cris.....I will definetly have to try that, I can't stomach eating cottage cheese plain


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> OMG........you should be ashamed of yourself coming in here and tempting us like that!!


 Hahaha


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

sara... i have that problem when i don't measure out 1TB each time... and i'm macro obsessed right now and i really can't fit more fat in!  

sean... you are officially banned from my journal for 2 days because of that comment... starting... NOW  i haven't had chocolate, other than protein powder lol, in over a month!!!  

billie... yeah try the PB, a TB is more than you realize, it really tastes good. (i can eat CC plain though). i've also been mixing it with SF jello blocks. also, try diff. brands of the CC... i HATE publix, but the kroger brand is really good!! ??? strange considering it should be the same stuff.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

Thurs June 2nd

Legs

Not the best workout today   ... worked out in a diff. gym on campus w/ a bunch of old equiment... didn't think it would be that big of a factor on leg day, but i guess it was. just didn't get focused... 

BB Squats- heavy bar x 15, 15, 15 very wide stance, these were good
Leg Ext- 50x 15, 15, 15 ds 30x12
BB SLDL- heavy bar x 15, 15, 15
Lying Leg Curls- 40x 15, 15, 15 ds 20x 12 BURN!!
Weighted walking lunges- a lot
didn't have an add/abd machine   
standing side leg raises/rear leg raises- 25ea x 2
completely forgot about bench step ups, just now realized that   
i feel like i may have left out something else that i did... not sure

cardio- 20 min jumprope, at least this was good   

ok, gonna forget about this workout... gonna get in some good cardio and might do some circuit stuff this w/e... then the new split will start on mon. with arms/shoulders!! excited about it. i'm gonna have to have a cheat sheet for a few days until i get all the exercises memorized, nothing like a nerd in the weight room!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

Fuel for Thurs. June 2nd

M1: 2/3C oats, 5 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals
M3: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals
M4: 1/2C oats, scoop VPX
(pwo) 12G pp
M5: (powo) 1/3C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, TB natty

Totals: 1,652
F = 34G = 306 = 19%
C = 166G = 664 = 40%
P = 170.5G = 682 =41%

(copy/paste from yesterday... but add a cup of green beans and 5 strwb) exciting, i know.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2005)

20 minutes of consistent jump-roping? I can't remember the last time I did 5 minutes... Probably elementary school gym class .

 About the nerd in the weight room.... I'm always carrying a small piece of paper with my exercises listed, how many sets, and reps to do, and I write the weight + reps after each set .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

Solid w/o's there Sister Cris, and hey.............I'm a nerd in the weight room!!! LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm a nerd in the weight room too, I carry my notebook with me ....

Cris, I dont think I've ever asked before...but what do you do for a living?? just curious


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

SEAN- i was up to 45 min. before i had to stop from knee pain. the knee is better though so i'm gonna try to build back up. i found that a thin carpeted area takes SO much impact off the knees. and i have to have music. i've got a seperate MP3 player with just techno mixes on it for when i jump rope.   

AA- thanks, i didn't mean to offend with the nerd comment, lol, i didn't even realize i typed that into my post until i read everyones replies. haha. but i will def. have to write down the new split stuff...

BILLIE- i'm a counselor/asst. sball coach at a small college. just thru july though, then it's back to school full time!!! let's hear it for tons of student loans, woo hoo! 

ok, it's about 5... off to the gym. have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

No offense taken here!!! We are all together on this one!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

Workout for Fri. June 3rd

Back/Bis/Shoulders

BO DB raises- 10sx 15, 15, 15 ds 5sx12
Assisted pullups- 12 plate x 15, 12, 12 ds 16 plate x 12
Machine row- 50x 15, 15, 15 ds 25x 15 

DB curls- 10sx 15, 15, 15 
Cable curls- 50x 12, 12 ds 30x 15  
Hammers- 10sx 15, 15, 15 

DB OH Press- 15sx 15, 15, 15 ds 10sx 10 ds 5sx 10   
DB lat raise ss front raise- 10sx 10, 10, 8 ds 5sx 10
DB front butterfly- 10sx 8, 8

FB leg raises- 25, 15, 15
Hanging knee raises- 15, 15 w/ 2 sec holds
DB side bends- 5sx 20, 20

Cardio- 1 lap warm up, 80 yd sprints x 8, thunderstorm rolled in... went back inside for an 18 min. run than felt pretty good

wore the arms out today...felt good though, bis are already sore.
wanted to do more sprints but seriously this storm looked nasty rolling in   i'll probably do more of them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

Fridays Fuel

M1: 2/3C oats, 4 ews, 1 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals ving
M3: 1/2C rice, 1/2 can tuna, veggies, TB bals ving
M4: (pwo)1/2C oats, 1 scoop VPX
      (powo) 1 scoop vpx
M5: 1/2 oats, 4 ews, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, TB natty

Totals: 1,746
F = 39G = 350 = 20%
C = 176G = 704 = 40%
P = 173G = 692 = 40%


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Cris!!! Have any big plans over the weekend?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Arch!! doing some shopping in ATL, packing, and watching the softball world series... those will be the highlights.  Also going to a half iron man on sunday to check out some amazing athletes... I can always use some more motivation!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

great w/o cris!!  Those biceps will be sore tomorrow!!

I tried the PB with cottage cheese, it was good!  It looks pretty gross though..now I have something new to disgust my friends with


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Cris  


I see you are still going great !  Good deal, makes up for my slacking attitude  

Nice wo's and looks like you're doing good on the diet


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

BILLIE-   the bis are sore but i had to show them who's boss!  glad you liked the CC/PB mixture... i'm thinking that i read about people putting it in the blender then freezing it and its like ice cream. i'd throw in some choc. pr. powder too... might try that today actually! 

GW- yeah things are going well with the workouts... about to switch up the splits and also the diet... too many carbs i believe, not losing at the rate i'd like to.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

Sat June 4th

Chest/Tris
Tri-set (3 sets, 1 min RI between sets)
WHP pushups, toes elevated x 25
FB DB flyes 10sx15
FB DB press 10sx 15

Tri-set (3 sets, 1 min RI)
DB tri KB- 10sx 15
DB OH ext- 10sx 10 (set 2, 3 dropped to 8s)
Bench dips x 20

FB CGBP ss FB skull crush- 12lb body bar x 15, 15  

Walking weighted lunges, squats w/ body bar, single leg lunges, tae bo side kicks, bench step ups, DLs w/ body bar... think thats all

Stability ball crunches/reaches- 20x 2


Ok, did this whole workout in the aerobics studio just to add some variety and hit my muscles in diff ways, and a diff order. i didn't realize how much fun stuff they have in there... u can really get creative (aerobic steps, body bars, free weights, stab. balls etc.) and there was no one in there so i was loving it. 
the chest tri set was awesome and hitting 25 pushups on the last set was rough, and the other 2 moves after that were just as bad... its a toss up between the pushups and regular bench for a better burn. 
the tri w/o looks like a lot of volume... but i just wanted to really fatigue them... didn't do a ton of sets on any one thing, or use really heavy weights. really liked using the body bar for presses and skull crushers!! more control that DBs

didn't want to do the elliptical... couldn't do sprints outside (rain), just decided to do a wide variets of things back to back to get the heart rate up and get the legs/glutes fatigued. felt pretty good. haven't done single leg weighted lunges in a while... flash back to body pump class at golds!  those things are the devil. good WO overall... but now i have a headache ... gonna go lay down and watch softball


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Sister Cris, great w/o there, how do you like the short rest Intervals? I love 'em, they really up the Intensity, thats for sure!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey premier, thanks for stopping in. until i hit 17000 posts like you i'm gonna post away!



I used to work at a place, where I could post 9hrs a day 5 days a week   Thats how it got so outa control


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like things are clicking along, Cris.  Nice work!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Hows the weekend Sister Cris?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

great w/o cris, bet you were out of breath after all that!! sounds like fun though


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I used to work at a place, where I could post 9hrs a day 5 days a week   Thats how it got so outa control



new posts, click... new posts, click... new posts, click ... i've had those days at work too


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Cris, great w/o there, how do you like the short rest Intervals? I love 'em, they really up the Intensity, thats for sure!!!


love the short intervals... occasionally regret them on reps 12-15   but like you said, very intense!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like things are clicking along, Cris.  Nice work!


Hey P, glad to see you making your rounds again... things are clicking but i'm about to kick the click into a higher gear with the new split!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

Billie, i was out of breath but i was on a roll, lol. Sore glutes this morning, that's for sure. And today I made my first trip of the move into a new apt... up and down the stairs with heavy boxes... sorry glutes! 

oh yeah, bought some ground turkey breast today. it was on sale too, bonus! i just made all of it in a skillet and i'm gonna use it tomorrow instead of the usual tuna. finally some variety!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Billie, i was out of breath but i was on a roll, lol. Sore glutes this morning, that's for sure. And today I made my first trip of the move into a new apt... up and down the stairs with heavy boxes... sorry glutes!
> 
> oh yeah, bought some ground turkey breast today. it was on sale too, bonus! i just made all of it in a skillet and i'm gonna use it tomorrow instead of the usual tuna. finally some variety!


 If you check the recipie threads, there's a good one in there for turkey meatloaf...pretty easy to make and very tasty.  I make turkey burgers out of it, but I mix 1 lb turkey with 1 c oats (ground in a blender or food processor) and an egg.  Holds them together and bumps the fiber a bit.  Just a thought.

 Congrats on the new place.  When is the move in party?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you check the recipie threads, there's a good one in there for turkey meatloaf...pretty easy to make and very tasty.  I make turkey burgers out of it, but I mix 1 lb turkey with 1 c oats (ground in a blender or food processor) and an egg.  Holds them together and bumps the fiber a bit.  Just a thought.
> 
> Congrats on the new place.  When is the move in party?



P- I will definitely do a search... i need to flavor the turkey... don't know much about spices, thoughts? today i had it mixed with my rice and veggies and some bals. ving. and it was kinda bland...

no party in this apt... moving in with a simple, quiet coworker. only til the end of july but maybe i can bring out her wild side   if i do i'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok kids...started a new split but not the one i was rambing on about last week. i found this workout in beverly international and it seemed to work great for a girl who started w/ stats that are dead on mine. i'm stealing the basics from her diet too. gotta drop some carbs because my ass just won't let go of them when i'm getting 40%. i've done the other plan for a solid month so i feel good about switching it up now... i don't consider it just jumping around. right?? i should be able to shed more fat and retain most of the muscle by keeping the protein % high and implementing this split. (i'll try to find the story link and post it.) and i'm only going to do cardio 2-3x a week!!! that's gonna be tough but i think with lower carbs that makes sense. she went with carb cycling but that makes me nervous... i think i'm gonna just go mod cal/mod carb, i dont need to lose as fast as she did, she was in comp. prep. And i feel better eating the same things on a regular basis, if you haven't noticed.   anyway... 

Split will be:
Mon- Legs/Abs
Tues- Chest/Tris
Wed- Cardio/Abs or Rest
Thurs- Shoulders/Calves
Fri- Back/Bis
Sat- Cardio/Abs or Rest
Sun- Cardio/Abs or Rest

Today: LEGS
(all the exercises are given too, so it's nice to just do whats on the sheet)

(30 sec RIs across the board)
SM Squats- 50x 12, 10, 10, 10
Single leg lying press- BW+20- 10, 10, 10, 10 ea. leg
Walking lunges on treadmill- 5 min. w/ 3 15 sec breaks   
SLDL- 20x 12, 10, 10, 10
Seated leg curls- 35x 12, 12, 12
- already feels like a better workout than the one i was doing!!!! 

Abs: Hanging raises w/ 2 sec holds- 15, 15, 15 
Stability ball crunches/reaches- to failure
hi cable wood chop- 30lbx 15, 15 L/R
Cardio- 20 min light intervals, elliptical (this was kind of a make up for a weak cardio weekend)


Fuel for Mon. June 6th
M1: 1/2C dry oats, 4 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1.5 scoop VPX, 3 peach slices (shake)
M3: 1/2C cooked rice, 4 oz turkey, veggies, TB bals.
M4: same as M2
M5: 1/2C dry oats*, can tuna, salad, TB bals, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB natty

*will switch oats from M5 to one of the shakes instead

Totals: 1,451 cals
F= 31G = 279 = 19%
C = 115 = 460 = 32%
P = 178 = 712 = 49%

*also ordered some neuro stim today to help with workout intensity and burning fat... love that stuff!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 6, 2005)

Geeez that's so little food, I'd be cranky .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

your only going to take in 1450 calories every day?? that doesn't seem like much....

walking lunges on the treadmill??? WOW...I would have slipped and fell and knocked a hole in the wall...lol....damn your coordinated!!  great workout!!!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> walking lunges on the treadmill??? WOW...I would have slipped and fell and knocked a hole in the wall...lol....damn your coordinated!!


I was wondering about that too. I'd be afraid of hurting my uncoordinated self.


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 7, 2005)

Just wanted to stop in and say hey.  I'd be interested in the link to Beverly International where you got that w/o and diet.  I ran across a link that sounds like the one you're talking about a while back, and I couldn't find it again.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

BILLIE- I'll probably stay between 1450-1550, having another carb serving on cardio days... the walking treadmill lunges aren't bad... they are at 1.5 mph and i was holding the rails lightly for balance. the glutes are feeling them today! and thanks for the visual about knocking a hole in the wall... i was seriously cracking up when i read that!  

EGO: like i said they're not too bad... and having them right after single leg presses is ROUGH!!! are you still traveling?? all the races over? 

Hey SDUP!   thanks for stopping in. here is the link w/ this info http://bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_3/my_mission.html like i said i modified here and there... not looking for that drastic of results... but its a great starting point and motivator!!  if you've got suggestions i'd love to hear them!


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool, that's the same story I read before.  I had been looking for it again and couldn't find it.  Thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

your calories seem low to me...but I'm no expert, good luck!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Good luck on the new w/o.  Walking lunges are bad enough, but on a treadmill? 

 If you can find it, try some adobo seasoning on that turkey (or anything for that matter.)  It's a southwest pepper/spice blend good on anything that used to move.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Sister Cris, I like the split, but I think the Calories might be a little low too, but what do I know? LOL

Your a Trooper, lunges on a treadmill, I would fall and bust my butt BIGTIME!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> Cool, that's the same story I read before.  I had been looking for it again and couldn't find it.  Thanks.


  i forgot it wasn't on bev. nut. website after all


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

Workout for Tues
Chest/Tris
(30 sec RIs)
Incline DB Press- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 10
FB DB Press- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 10
Decline Fly- 10sx 12, 12, 12
Cable Cross Over- 30x- 12, 12, 12
Reverse Tri Ext- 40x- 12, 12, 12, 12
OH Tri Ext- 15x 12, 12, 12
Cardio- Off

first time doing declines... i just laid there between sets... does anyone else do that? i didnt want to get up w/ only 30 sec RIs... and i'm using the ab bench. really like these though!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

SWEET Lookin w/o there Sister Cris!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

Fuel for Tues. the 7th

M1: 1/2C dry oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1.5 scoop VPX, 4 peach slices (shake)
M3: 1/2C cooked rice, 4 oz turkey, veggies, TB bals
M4: 1/2C dry oats, 1.5 scoop VPX, 4 peach slices (shake)
M5: spinach salad, can tuna, 2 TB bals ving, 3 strawberries,3 FO caps
M6: 3/4C ffcc, TB natty

Totals: 1,484
F = 36G = 324 = 22%
C = 115G = 460 = 31%
P = 175G = 700 = 47%

thanks for all the info/concerns on the low cals... i promise i'm going to carb up a few times a week.  cals won't always be this low! i've actually used this breakdown before with good success. the past month has been great for building more muscle now i just want to lean out and keep working hard with the weights. cardio is being cut down a lot too. gonna do this for a few weeks and see where it gets me...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Cris, I know this is kind of random, and a little late, but here goes... I'm not exactly sure how I feel about your new avatar, I mean... What is it exactly ?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

HAHAHA... well it is a barbell with weights... and i thought it was cute and girlish... but the more i look at it the more it looks like the space needle knocked over... damn. should i change it???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2005)

Haha, I never would've guessed it was supposed to be a barbell with weights... I guess it doesn't really matter, change it if you want .

 To me, it looks like one of those little kids toys on its side. You know, the one with different colored plastic donuts, and a pole to put them on?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

why didn't you tell me earlier?! ... back to the search, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, I thought you might switch it again since you switched the smiley face one...

  What about something like this: http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_TN/0018-0401-0506-4224_TN.jpg

  Haha... I don't know...

 or there's this if you want something "cute" http://www.oct-net.ne.jp/~postpet/dog/Barbell.jpg


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

I kinda liked the first one you had.  I got the barbell thing on the new one when I saw it.  But hey, I've got an orange cone, for crying out loud.  Oh well, you know what they say, people who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers, right?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey P! Hows North Carolina? Have you taken your shirt off... twisted it around your head... and spun it like a helicopter? 

P... you liked the Gemini one? Or the current one? See Sean... you're the only one who doesn't get it... now I have to throw a can opener at you!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

PS- what do u use to change the pixels...? i have several i can use but they're too big and i forget how i shrunk the other one...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Hey P! Hows North Carolina? Have you taken your shirt off... twisted it around your head... and spun it like a helicopter?
> 
> P... you liked the Gemini one? Or the current one? See Sean... you're the only one who doesn't get it... now I have to throw a can opener at you!


 I may not like NC, but I wouldn't walk around shirtless.  That's just not right....I have seen that several times tho...thought it was a little odd.  Southerners...

 I liked the gemini one.  (Not that I dislike the current one.)

 You can open the files in Paint and use the stretch/skew option (ctrl+w) to change the size by %.  For example, "stretch" to 25% each way, it'll be a quarter of the size.  (It's not really stretching to go smaller, but you get the idea...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

am I the only one that liked the big smiley face AV??????????????? 

great w/o cris! declines are fun, aren't they?  I like this new split you have going


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

why not an avi of YOU !!?

I think this should be Billie's new avi


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

This should be yours


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2005)

It's always a good option to have you as your avatar


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

you asked for it...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

Good job with the Avitars Gary!!  

Glad you decided to use it Cris. Oh, and hi  Just finished reading your journal, looks like your doing great and have some pretty solid and intense w/o's  With the diet I think the cals would be fine to experiment with and see how you do, may do fine or after a few weeks you may decide you need to up them some. No harm in finding out  

But I do have a question. You said you would add in an extra carb meal on your cardio days. Is that opposed to adding it in to a weight lifting day? If you were going to add in an extra carb meal I'd pick a day you lift. JMO. 

And if you ever decide to Carb cycle, I highly recommend it. Great way to lose weight while keeping most of your muscle mass!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> you asked for it...


Wohoo !!!! Hot stuff Cris  
Down Thor DowN !  ROFLMAO !


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2005)

Of course, you have to exagerate colors and make it all girly like...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

jealous


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good job with the Avitars Gary!!
> 
> Glad you decided to use it Cris. Oh, and hi  Just finished reading your journal, looks like your doing great and have some pretty solid and intense w/o's  With the diet I think the cals would be fine to experiment with and see how you do, may do fine or after a few weeks you may decide you need to up them some. No harm in finding out
> 
> ...


  hey rocco, thanks for stopping in. thanks for all the good info. too! i see what you're saying about the carb up and i didn't think that through. it does make more sense to add the extra carbs to a workout days, rather than cardio. good call!  i will look into the carb cycle but i'd have to be much better about my meal prep etc and really have a plan set up for the extra carbs...if not i'd end up all out of whack and not knowing if i'm doing it the right way. i will research those cycles... any u recommend? twin peaks? that's really the only one i know of. thanks again!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2005)

Maybe....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

I just read that your dad and brother are both into bodybuilding.  That's so cool! My parents think that it's bad for women to lift heavy weights...eh. Took then a while to get that they don't really have a say in this.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

MONSTAR-   yeah that's me... i was talked into using it, EH-HUM GARY!  checked out your journal and gallery also, i'll be sure to stop in and say hello!

KATIA- yeah my bro and dad are actually training together to do a few shows in the fall, father/son style. my poor mom! lol i don't do any HEAVY lifting... but i'm definitely not afraid of strength training   im sure your folks mean well... they just dont get it  good luck with your goals!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Well it's not like I held a Hammer to your head


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

Fuel for Wed. June 8th

M1: 1/2C dry oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1.5 scoop VPX, 5 pch slices (shake)
M3: 1/2C dry rice, 4 oz turkey, veggies, TB bals ving
M4: 1/2C dry oats, 1 scoop VPX, 4 pch slices (shake)
M5: spinach salad, can tuna, 2 TB bals. ving, 3 med. strawberries, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, 1TB natty

Totals: 1,473 cals
F = 33G = 297 = 20%
C = 119G = 476 = 32%
P = 175G = 700 = 48%

body getting used to the lower cals!! love the shakes too, my VPX is graham cracker and strangely it tastes great with the peaches! will add oats in tomorrows PWO meal.
*have to have lunch w/ co-workers tomorrow and fri... no way out of it.   tempted to bring a shake but at the risk of being a weirdo/snob i'll prob. get a salad. 

Weights: OFF 
Cardio: 1 mile run (9-10 min), 80-100yd sprints x 10 @ 80%

wanted to do cardio b/c this weekend is gonna be chaotic and i'm not positive that i'll get to the track... better safe than sorry!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well it's not like I held a Hammer to your head


     you and your hammer...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2005)

you know how men are about their TOOLS


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Blame gary all you want, but I like the changes for Billie and Cris.  Well done, Gdub!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2005)

As do I


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey rocco, thanks for stopping in. thanks for all the good info. too! i see what you're saying about the carb up and i didn't think that through. it does make more sense to add the extra carbs to a workout days, rather than cardio. good call!  i will look into the carb cycle but i'd have to be much better about my meal prep etc and really have a plan set up for the extra carbs...if not i'd end up all out of whack and not knowing if i'm doing it the right way. i will research those cycles... any u recommend? twin peaks? that's really the only one i know of. thanks again!


Hey, no problem  Yeah, with Carb Cycling you do need to have a plan for meals laid out and really stick to it. I definately recommend TP's, very good plan. And when I do it I usually tweak certain aspects to suit myself, don't be afraid to do that. Just get confirmation first


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Blame gary all you want, but I like the changes for Billie and Cris. Well done, Gdub!


Hey thanks guys  

We all know how WOMEN are about our TOOLS also


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it me, or is this getting rather perverse?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

yes sean... if this keeps up i'm gonna have to ask you to get a signed permission slip to hang out in here...










 yeah right...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hahahaha


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

Thursday June 9th

Shoulders/Calves
Seated DB Press- 15sx 12, 10, 10, 10
Side Raises- 10sx 10, 10, 10, 10
*Front DB Butterfly- 5sx 12, 10, 10, 10
Calve press- bw + 30 x 12, 12, 12

FB Leg Raises- 20, 15, 15
Stability ball oblique work- 25x 2 (L/R) feet wide reach to opposite ankle

Cardio- Off

*Not sure what this is called... holding the DBs out front, elbows together, then turning DBs up/out leading w/ elbows... ?? some kind of raise...

Added some abs to this... felt weird being done w/ the wo in such a short time.. had to add something!  love having more strength on shoulders... former split had them at the end of back/bi day, this is much better. gonna shoot for 20s on the press next week and possibly add front raises.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

Fuel for Thurs. (LOW CARB YOU'VE BEEN WARNED) 

M1: 1/2C dry oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1.5 scoop VPX, 4 peach slices (shake)
M3: 1/2C dry oats, 1 scoop VPX, 4 strwb
M4: spinach salad, can tuna, 2 TB bals ving
M5: 4 oz turkey, veggies, TB bals ving, 3 FO caps
M6: 5 ews, 1 TB natty

Totals = 1,276 
F = 32G = 288 = 22.5%
C = 80G = 320 = 25%
P = 167G = 668 = 52.5%

decided to go low carb today then get a lot more of them tomorrow... teetering on the official carb cycle commitment, most likely gonna do it. hell, may as well if i can take in just 80G. looking forward to a big cup' o oats after tomorrows back/bi workout.  

also got my neuro stim today. i love ebay!  i'll probably use half servings of it on low carb days, and definitely for cardio sessions. gotta make it last, the shit gets expensive.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Sister Cris, nice lookin w/o there!!! I hated low carb days!!! Lookin GOOD!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

uh oh, low carb is almost as bad as pms.....  

your workout looks great, glad to see your upping your numbers next time, great job chicky!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

If low carb is really like PMS,  might try it just to get back at my wife!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> uh oh, low carb is almost as bad as *pms*.....


  Hahahaha, we all know how bad pms can be from one direction or another ... I swear some girls have it constantly


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, so I've actually "experienced" PMS then....


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Whenever I haven't eaten for 5-6 hours during the day (doesn't happen often), I reckon my mood is similar to a girl pmsing...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 10, 2005)

ok boys, enough pms talk.  honestly though, low carb will be worse than any pms symptoms... i must be lucky, i dont get mood swings/cramps etc...







2 or 3 murders and a hostage situation at dairy queen, but no cramps at all...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> ok boys, enough pms talk
> 
> 2 or 3 murders and a hostage situation at dairy queen, but no cramps at all...


 . And murdering/hostage situation isn't a mood swing?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> . And murdering/hostage situation isn't a mood swing?


 A swing would indicate she isn't dangerous all the time....


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 10, 2005)

ok, probably my last post from this apartment... gotta finish moving the big stuff this weekend, ugh. 

Friday
Back/Bis (30 sec RIs)

DB FB Pullovers- 20lbx 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Row- 60lbx 12, 12, 12, 12
CG Pulldown- 75lbx 12, 12, 12, 12 (can go up)
BO Row- 15sx 12, 12, 12
EZ Bar Curl- 12, 12, 12, 12 (20 sec RIs, burn!)
Hammers- 10sx 12, 12, 12 (toast)

Cardio- 30 min elliptical, intervals, 400 cals 

Meals: clean so far! 

Gotta hot date tonight!!  :bounce:  Bye yall, have a good weekend!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Good luck tonight.  Get pics if it goes really well!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck tonight. Get pics if it goes really well!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

*lol....*




we haven't approved a hot date yet, have we??  tell us more about this "hot" guy (got pics?? )

have a great time this weekend cris, your w/o looked killer!!! nice numbers on those rows and pulldowns!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

You know, that's a great point, Billie.  We are trying to be supportive and encouraging, so we should probably have refusal rights on dates.  You know, just to give you an objective opinion...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Sister Cris, great w/o there, your doin an awesome job!!! Keep it up, hope the date went as you wanted!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

hope you got everything moved alright


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Cris


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

just a quick hello from work. got all moved in yesterday. rained about 90% of the time but at least the boxes are where they should be. i'll have the comp up at home later tonight, will post after my workout. BTW the date was FABULOUS!!!    no pics though, haha.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

Monday June 13th

LEGS!!! what a welcome back to the gym!   
(30 sec RIs)
SM Squats- 50x 12, 12, 12, 12
Single Leg Press- BW+ 30x 12, BW+20x 12, 12, 12 (each leg 4 sets)
Walking Lunges on TM- 5 min, (15 sec break x 3)   
SM SLDL- 30x 12, 12, 12, 12 (up from 20)
Machine Leg Curls- 40x 12, 12, 12, 12 

Abs- FB leg raises w/ feet push up to ceiling at the top- 25, 15, 15   
Hi Cable Wood Chopper- 30x 15, 15 (L/R)

thank god leg day is just once a week w/ this split! knowing that keeps me motivated to stick to the short RI's and try to up the weights quicker. definitely a good combo of exercises. kinda miss the adductor/abductor... may add them every now and then when i have time. ab work felt good too after a few days off from working them... abs showing more and more!!   

will be visiting journals in a bit!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2005)

Glad to see you back again, nice w/o. Btw, what's this about you dating someone other than me?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Incredible w/o Sister Cris!!! Glad to hear the date was a success too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

No pics?  Doesn't sound like much of a success...unless there is video!  

 Nice w/o too!  That's a good load to get in with the move and everything.  Well done!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> *No pics?  Doesn't sound like much of a success...unless there is video!
> *
> Nice w/o too!  That's a good load to get in with the move and everything.  Well done!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

Fuel for Monday
M1: 1/3C dry oats, 4 ews, 1 egg, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3 cooked rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals.
M3: salad w/ turkey, veggies, few grapes, light ranch (blech) salad bar @ work, no choice 
M4: 1/3 dry oats, 4 ews, 3 FO caps
M5: 1.5 scoop whey
M6: 2/3C ffcc, TB natty

didn't get macros today... looks decent other than having to eat in the dining hall for lunch. and speaking of food, my new roommate officially thinks i'm a freak based on my meal prep, canisters of oats, bags galore of frozen veggies, jug of protein powder, fishoil caps, etc... not to mention the constant refusal of going out to eat... i tried to warn her  i have gotten her to start working out though!! maybe i'll introduce her to IM... nah.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No pics? Doesn't sound like much of a success...unless there is video!


 
does cris have a website set up for this yet?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

www.getcrazywithcrisandcompany.com 









if any of you clicked that you should be ashamed!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back again, nice w/o. Btw, what's this about you dating someone other than me?


sean, the distance wasn't working with us... but you'll always be my computer love!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmm... I don't know Cris, from what I've heard, distance is the true test of a relationship .


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Tues June 14th

Chest/Tris
(30 sec RIs)
Incline DB Press- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 12
FB DB Press- *20s*x 10, 10, 10, 10   
Decline Fly- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12
Hi Cable Crossover- 30x 15, 15, 15
RG Cable Tri Pulldown- 40x 12, 12, 12, 12
OH Tri Press- 15x 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio- elliptical 30 min. 400 cals

good workout. upped the wt./reps on a few things. cardio was hell on the legs after yesterdays leg workout. hams were burning from the get-go. then the batteries died in the mp3 player and my boss was on the machine next to me   she thought she could hang...    yeah shes twice my age but i'll still talk trash!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Tues June 14th
> 
> Chest/Tris
> (30 sec RIs)
> ...


Nice wo Miss Cris   

You picking on old people ! ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Great w/o there Sister Cris!!! I feel ashamed, I clicked on it!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Sean- you're gonna have girls lining up at your door... you'll forget about little old me   

GW- not to sound like a 6th grader... but she started it! she kept looking at my machine and trying to match me!   

Arch- I can't believe you...who do you think I am, Paris Hilton?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Arch- I can't believe you...who do you think I am, Paris Hilton?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Fuel for Tuesday

M1: 1/3C dry oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C cooked rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M3: BIG salad w/ veggies, no meat, TB light ranch
M4: 1.5 scoop whey (pwo)
M5: 1/3C dry oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps (powo)
M6: 1C ffcc, 1 TB natty PB


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

that's the saddest "smilie" ive ever seen, pick up your wings little guy!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> that's the saddest "smilie" ive ever seen, pick up your wings little guy!




 Thank you!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> and my boss was on the machine next to me  she thought she could hang...   yeah shes twice my age but i'll still talk trash!


That's so funny. Its usually a guy thing. "Can't let him beat me"....

How long did she go before she gave up trying to keep with you?

That kind of thing happened to me a few weeks ago.  A guy I didn't know was on the treadmill next to me. I caught him peaking a couple of times at my speed and all of the sudden, he cranked his MPH way way up.... within a couple of minutes, he was dying, but he wouldn't slow the speed down.  I was afraid he'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> *Sean- you're gonna have girls lining up at your door... you'll forget about little old me   *
> 
> Arch- I can't believe you...who do you think I am, Paris Hilton?


 * Haha I dunno about that....*

  And, you are the one that posted the fake website 
 That was a pretty sad smilie...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

that angel smily was HILARIOUS!!!  great workout cris, your doin great on those db presses!  It's funny that she was trying to keep up with you, I bet you smoked her!!  I had a guy in the gym today ask if he could use my 35's for his last set, boy did that make me feel good   It's too bad you won't be in E. Tennessee for much longer, I really feel that my hubby is gonna get this job.  Maybe we can all get together for archys comp. next year!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

Haha, that IS a great smilie!!! Looking good in here Cris, how is everything?


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)

Wanted to stop by and say hello  
I see things going great with your diet & training 
Keep up the good work Cris


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 15, 2005)

EGO- believe me... the competitive side is present in females as well! we're just not as obvious as the guy you mentioned, lol. my boss actually started on the elliptical after me, and i'm sure her thinking was that she couldn't stop before me... i hit around 28 min and she had to call it quits. i went to 30, she almost made it!!!  

SEAN- yeah i know i started it with the fake website... and i would have been upset if no one cared to click...   

BILLIE- good girl, gotta share the DBs with the boys now and then.  and i'm up for the reunion... er... union at the arch's comp next year!   

ROCCO-   things are going smoothly with the workouts and diet. i've dropped the cals pretty low and i'm looking into a refeed, possibly on sunday. i'm not really carb cycling, just keeping them low at the moment. i was reading the sticky about refeeds... its scary to believe it will be good for continued fat loss... but i think i'll definitely be needing it. what do ya think?glad to hear your cruise went well!!   

SARA- hey girl  thanks for stopping in!! i saw you're doing well yourself.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 15, 2005)

Wed. June 15th

*OFF DAY!!!!!* 
took a nap, haven't done that in forrrr...eeeeee.....vvveeerrr (sandlot) 
going to work with some of my up and coming softball all star pitchers in a bit

Fuel for Wed. 
M1: 1/3C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C cooked rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M3: salad w/ chicken (3-4 oz?) no dressing, lots of steamed broccoli   
M4: 1/3C oats, 1.5 scoop whey
M5: 5 ews, can of grn bns, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, 1 TB natty

the plan is to finish the week with a similar diet and then refeed on sun. im going to get more pics this weekend also... i can tell i'm leaning out with the lower cals... i need to weigh again also, haven't been b/c i forget in the morning... and have no idea what box my scale is in... and i've been drinking a TON of h2o and don't want a higher than anticipated # to F*#@ up my positive attitude!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

OMG, I have no idea what a nap feels like, please tell!!!   
Enjoy your off day, You earned it Sister Cris!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 16, 2005)

Arch- maybe i'll tell you about my nap when you get back and tell me about *DISNEY LAND*! (I've never been.)


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 16, 2005)

Thurs June 16th

Shoulders/Calves/Abs
(30 sec RIs)

Seated DB Press- 20sx 12, 10, 10, 10 (PB) 
Lat DB Raises- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12
Front DB Butterfly Raises- 5sx 12, 12, 12, 12
Standing Calf Raises- 12x4

FB leg raises to 90deg w/ press- 30, 20, 15   
Stability ball oblique work- 25 L/R x 2
Stability ball 3 stop crunches- 40

Cardio- 35 min elliptical, 450 cals

*struggled on the last rep of the DB press on the last 2 sets. happy to go up in wt. though! totally wiped out right now... very good workout, cardio kicked my ass! left the gym feeling somewhere between   and   lol.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

wow, congrats on the new weight!! the w/o looks killer


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

Fuel from Thursday

M1: 1/3C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C dry rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M3: same as M2
M4: 1.5 scoop whey
M5: 4 ews, grn bns, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, tb natty pb

F = 22%
C = 28%
P = 50%


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Billie!!! have a great WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work, Cris.  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

Friday June 17th

Back/Bis
(30 sec RIs)
FB DB Pullovers- 20x 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Row- 60x 12, 12, 12, 12
CG Pulldown- 80x 12, 12, 12, 12 (up from 75)
DB BO Row- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ Bar Curl- 12, 12, 12, 12
DB Hammers- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio- 20 intense minutes of intervals, elliptical 275 cals

today should have been off from cardio... but due to a PIECE OF BIRTHDAY CAKE!!!! my guilty conscience wouldn't let me leave the gym w/o burning some cals. my co-workers surprised me w/ an early bday party... bday is actually on monday. they tried to be nice and get a fruit tray also... but i couldn't be rude and not have a piece of my birthday cake! it had ice cream in the middle and was YUMMY!!!  i haven't had a cheat in a long time so its ok!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> CG Pulldown- 80x 12, 12, 12, 12 (up from 75)


      

happy early b-day by the way...did you think of me when you ate that cake??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Sister Cris!!! Happy early Birthday too!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 19, 2005)

hope every one had a good weekend!! stayed pretty on track with meals over the weekend. slept in both days   so ended up with 5 meals rather than the usual 6. 30 min run yesterday, and about 25 min today. there is a lake at this new apt complex with a track around it, perfect for mixing up cardio and not being on the elliptical all the time. lots of turtles to look at too! i went earlier today and a family fired up the grill that is right next to the lake...   i'm over here running and sweatin and now i've gotta smell hamburgers and hot dogs! how rude.   

so yesterday i laid out by the pool for WAAAAYYYY too long.   i am SO BURNT its ridiculous. i tan easy though so hopefully it will turn to golden brown perfection in a few days  

one more thing, i thought i'd feel like crap yesterday during my run thanks to the birthday cake on friday... but i actually had a ton of energy and was barely fatigued. is this somehow due to the sugar or something? just thought it was strange but i was happy regardless! and damn, the cake really wasn't worth it because i craved sweets the rest of the weekend! now i gotta get that out of my system... i don't think i could do the cheat meal a week idea... i'm kind of all or nothing. i think its easier for me if i just stick to the clean, sugarless stuff 100% of the time b/c the cravings are a pain the ass. SF jello is the way to go.  

ok, off to see mr & mrs smith.  tomorrow is leg day on my bday, awesome. lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds like you're having fun Cris . What's kind of weird, is a have a friend whose birthday is tuesday and she's turning 23. Anyway, happy birthday and keep up the good work .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2005)

saw mr. and mrs. smith last weekend...good movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Does sound like you had a great time. I'm the same way with Cheats, but I can't help myself anyway  Don't you hate the cravings coming back right away though like that? 

Lisa and I watched Mr. and Mrs. Smith as well and loved it. Can you believe they weren't going to release it in the US?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cris !!!!


Time for that special pic to be posted ?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Cris !!!!
> 
> 
> Time for that special pic to be posted ?


 I second both of these motions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy B-day Cris!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!    It was a good day for sure. Got a few unexpected presents and cards at work, and a $$$pecial card from the folks.  Lil' sis called me from london which was a nice surprise too. Thought I would be cute and wear a new black dress to work... good idea huh? Well just in case anyone forgot that I'm a dumbass I wore one black and one brown shoe to work. Genius.   (I have the same shoes in black and brown, it's a girl thing.) Luckily my slacker roommate hadn't left the apt yet and she grabbed the match. Great start to the birthday!  Who cares, the dress was cute. 

Workout was brutal for some reason... good, but brutal. I've got a nagging pain in my right knee, just under the knee cap. Had to modify a tad since it was leg day... but still got a good workout. I really miss Celebrex  

Mon June 20th

Legs/Abs
30 Sec RIs

SM Squats- bar+50x 12, 12, 12, 12
Lying Single Leg Press- BW+3x 12, BW+2x 12, BW+3x 12, 12 (last 2 sets were both legs... singles weren't happening)
Walking TM Lunges- 5 min, 3 breaks (15, 15, 25 sec)
SM SLDL- bar+30x 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Curls- 40x 12, 12, 12, ds 20   

FB Leg Raises to 90 + lift- 25, 20, 15
DB Oblique Rapid Twists/Reaches-20 lb DBx 50+, 50+ totally fatigued the abs on these, exhaled as much air as possible


Birthday Fuel
M1: 1/2C oats, 4 ews, 1/2 yolk, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C cooked rice, tilapia, peppers (stir fry, new addition to the menu)
M3: 1/3C cooked rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M4: (pwo) 1.5 scoop whey, 5 strwb
M5: (powo) 1/2C oats, scoop whey
M6: 1/2C ffcc, TB natty

*also had way too many tootsie rolls that came in a present  , elliptical overtime tomorrow !!!
*also had a mich ultra while watching the reds lose 

***TOMORROW NO CHEATS, NO EXCUSES, GOTTA STOP THE CRAVINGS AGAIN************


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

RELAX Cris!! your doing great, and you deserved all those sweets!  you'll get back on track easy, quit being so hard on yourself!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Cris, be careful with the knee!!! Sorry the Reds lost!!! Oh wait, it was against my Birds wasn't it???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Sister Cris, be careful with the knee!!! Sorry the Reds lost!!! Oh wait, it was against my Birds wasn't it???


  I love how he rubs it in.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

billie- you don't understand... this was a LOT of tootsie rolls   

angel- yes it was those dirty birds, bullies! and where did that centerfielder, mr. home run robber come from???

sean- u should be a reds fan too right? please tell me you're not a cleveland fan!!!??


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

Honestly, I could care less about most sports teams, especially baseball . I think it's funny how some people get so into it... Just not my thing I guess.

 I can enjoy watching the occassional football or soccer game, but I don't do it often. If I'm not playing a sport, or someone I know isn't involved in it, I don't really care about it much.

 To be honest, I'm more of a Clippers fan... .... Not really...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm more of a Clippers fan... .... Not really...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> RELAX Cris!!


good idea...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

Tues. June 21st

Chest/Tris

30 Sec RIs

Incline DB Press- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 12
FB DB Press- 20sx 12, 12, 12, 12 (sets of 10 last week!) 
Decline Flys- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 10
Skipped Hi Cable Crossovers, added another tri exercise
RG Cable Pulldown- 45x 12, 50x 12, 12, 12 ds 20
Hi Cable Modified Skull Crush (ext)- 40x 12, 50x 12, 12 ds 20
OH DB Tri Ext- 15x 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio- elliptical, Hi/Lo intervals, 30 min, 400 cals
3 min. walking lunges on treadmill 


Fuel for Tues
M1: 1/2C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C cooked rice, tilapia, peppers
M3: 1/3C cooked rice, 1/2 can tuna, grn bns, TB bals
M4: 1.5 scoop whey
M5: (pwo) 1/2C oats, 1 scoop whey
M6: (powo) 1/4C oats, 4 ews, TB natty
      *SF jello

didn't fig. marcos...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

Lookin Great there Sister Cris, Congrats on more reps too!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad you had a good B-day! Nice w/o's, I just noticed your doing 30 sec RI's. How do you like that?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

*Sean*- nothing wrong with the clippers... hell i cheer for the BENGALS!!!!   

*AA*- thanks for stopping in while you're having fun in the sun! 

*Rocco*- i really like the short RI's!! i'm not lifting super heavy wts but getting 4 sets of 10/12 with 30 sec RI's is still a great workout. especially on leg day. i feel like my muscles are always fatigued, but i'm not worried about gaining a lot of mass (something i do easily with heavy wts). 

today should be an off day... but i might get my thurs w/o today and do fri tomorrow b/c i'll be driving up to OH after work on friday. not sure yet. taking my vacation and i'll be gone till the 4th!!! so excited to go see the family. i'm sure i'll be working out w/ the boys (dad and bro who are both training for BB comps) at bro's gym. woo hoo, change of scenery! not too much though, it is VACATION!!! cardio will be shopping w/ mom and little sis... and rolling over when laying out at the pool.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

decided to add shoulders to tomorrows workout... just ran today. 25 min at a good pace at the lake. it was more like an obstacle course... at first it was just me... then came an older woman and a pregnant asian woman... then a woman walking an ankle biter... then 3 kids, 2 on skateboards and a 4 yr old on a TINY 2-wheeler, he was impressive w/o training wheels!  and of course everyone decided to go the opposite way i was going...   i was dodging everyone! 

Fuel for Wed.
M1: 1/2C oats, 5 ews, 3 FO caps
M2: 1/3C cooked rice, 4 oz tilapia, pepper (stir fry)
M3: protein bar (5 F, 3 C, 20 P, 0 S)
M4: same as M2
M5: 1/2C oats, scoop whey, 3 FO caps
M6: 1C ffcc, TB natty, sf jello


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

thats funny!   At least it wasn't boring


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 23, 2005)

todays workout was shitty, not even gonna post it... i'll post meals tomorrow from work. here are 2 newer ab shots. the pics don't show it a whole lot, but i feel like they're getting leaner/tighter. gotta stay somewhat on track and keep meals clean while on vacation next week. i'll be posting when i get a chance, hopefully with some good workouts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry you had a crappy w/o Cris. Great pics though and have a great time on vacation


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 27, 2005)

just a quick hello... made it to OH late last night, stayed w/ college friends in KY over the weeked and had some LATE nights. actually went to the gym w/ my old roommate and ran for 25 min on saturday, felt great! today i got in an early run outside then hit mom's elliptical for 20 min... got in some ab work too. meals haven't been bad. the house is full of oats, eggs, meats and veggies since my dad is training... no excuses! gonna be catching up with fam and friends the rest of the week.  hope everyone is having a great week, i'll try to hit journals tomorrow!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice tummy


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2005)

hope your having a great time cris!! I miss you already though!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2005)

Cris, you're in OH now !!!!!!! YOU BETTER VISIT ME !!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 29, 2005)

sean- i will let you know if i'm coming to columbus this weekend  

premier- thanks, lol

billie- i bet i miss IM more than you miss me, lol. i feel like i'm out of the loop and this computer is SOOOO SLOW and always kicks me offline. it's too frustrating to try to read all the new posts (but i made it to your journal!) 

haven't been in the gym but i've been doing a ton of cardio! 40 min on the elliptical yesterday and today, 600 cals each time, woo hoo. trying to shed another pound or so before the wedding this weekend.  went shopping today and got new sports bras and workout shorts at finish line, on sale!! checked out the new shox... those are next on the list.  bye guys!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

Now training while you're on vacation, that takes dedication.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sorry you had a crappy w/o Cris. Great pics though and have a great time on vacation


  Ditto!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow, its been almost a week with no update? Vacation must be going great.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, its been almost a week with no update? Vacation must be going great.


    She doesn't love us anymore!!! 


Hope your Vacation is going exactly the way you want!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

hey guys, back in GA! vacation was great, lots of time w/ family and friends, went to my cousins wedding, got my car fixed, went shopping, saw a killer fireworks show, and RELAXED!  i posted a few cardio workouts from the week, never got in a wo with weights though. meals were clean but had a lot of not so clean desserts also. oops! for anyone who saw napoleon dynamite... i met PEDRO at a club in cincinnati lol. he was the guest DJ at one of the newest clubs down there... he was funny but played shitty 80's music. really random...

anyway... i think for the next few weeks i'm really gonna focus on cardio rather than weights and try to improve my endurance. if i do, i will get a total body circuit plan (weights) to do a few times a week...i'm not positive...just a thought since i haven't lifted in over a week. gotta think about it. i'll be moving AGAIN at the end of the month when i go back to school, this will be permanent for 2 yrs though while i get my masters. i might go the cardio route until i move and get settled, hopefully drop a few more pounds, then pick back up with the split i've been using once i get settled and get lined up with a new gym. we'll see...

Today:

Cardio: Elliptical 40 min, intervals, 450 cals   
Abs: FB Leg raises w/ press, hanging leg raises, twists w/ 20 lb DB

M1: ews, oats, FO caps
M2: scoop whey, oats
M3: 1/2 fish fillet, grn bns
M4: 1/2 fish fillet, grn bns
M5: scoop whey, oats, FO caps
M6: ews, natty PB

*need to go to the grocery bad!

gotta travel for work tomorrow and i'll be in a hotel... hopefully i can get in a run tomorrow night. 

hope you all had a great 4th!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey cris, we missed ya!!!  glad you had a great trip, and that you got to relax


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2005)

I think you should focus more on weights and less on cardio.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I think you should focus more on weights and less on cardio.


   Me too!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 6, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> anyway... i think for the next few weeks i'm really gonna focus on cardio rather than weights and try to improve my endurance. if i do, i will get a total body circuit plan (weights) to do a few times a week...


My initial thought when I read this was like the others..why? But then, as I thought more about it...you have alot going on in your personal life the next few weeks with the move and starting school, etc., so focusing on something other than the weights for a period of time may be OK. If you feel thats how you want to go, I'm not going to argue.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

plus, cardio is a lot more accessable than weights, you can do cardio anywhere, running, walking, jump rope, etc...  I say good plan cris!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 7, 2005)

thanks for the input guys... and i totally see what you're saying regarding the weights and honestly i'd much rather do that, but i tend to be pretty anal about things and if i keep the current split (that i really like and plan on picking right back up) i know i'd miss workouts and just end up pissed off and frustrated in the long run, that make sense? basically, i have to have something that i'll be able to "meet" and if that has to be a cardio based plan just for a few weeks then i'd feel better doing that rather than half assing the weight workouts and trying to modify way too much. but like i said this is just for a few weeks, and i'm sure i'll get weight workouts in also, but nothing as structured as before. i've been doing a lot at home with resistance bands also, really like them! i'm not anti-weights all of the sudden, just being realistic with what i'll be able to do thru the end of the month.  

today: 25 min. run around the lake (3/4 lap run, 1/4 lap sprint x 8 or 9 laps)

M1: 1/2 apple, 1/2 cereal bar (grabbed at the hotel, running late as usual)
M2: protein bar in the car
M3: tuna, rice, veggies 3 FO caps
M4: whey, oats
M5: ews, grn bns, salsa 3 FO caps
RAN HERE
M6: whey, oats, SF jello

*started working w/ 2 new kids giving pitching le$$ons!! BOOK MONEY, WOOHOO! i won't get to work with them a whole lot since i'm leaving but still, easy money.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 8, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i totally see what you're saying regarding the weights and honestly i'd much rather do that, but i tend to be pretty anal about things and if i keep the current split (that i really like and plan on picking right back up) i know i'd miss workouts and just end up pissed off and frustrated in the long run, that make sense? basically, i have to have something that i'll be able to "meet" and if that has to be a cardio based plan just for a few weeks then i'd feel better doing that rather than half assing the weight workouts and trying to modify way too much. but like i said this is just for a few weeks, and i'm sure i'll get weight workouts in also, but nothing as structured as before.


Very well said. You know, this sounds like you've already taken your first course in sports pyschology....  Professor says Cris gets an A!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Very well said. You know, this sounds like you've already taken your first course in sports pyschology....  Professor says Cris gets an A!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 9, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Very well said. You know, this sounds like you've already taken your first course in sports pyschology....  Professor says Cris gets an A!



 Thanks Ego!!! I have no doubt that I'll get back into it @ 100%, probably w/ more intensity than before!

ARCH- Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 9, 2005)

Friday meals

M1: ews, oats, FO caps
M2: tuna, rice, veggies, LS soy sauce
M3: same as 2
M4: whey, oats, FO caps
M5: ews, veggies, grapes
M6: sf jello... out of CC/natty! grocery today

gym: off
ab work/resistance bands @ home


Saturday:
AM cardio: 50 min elliptical intervals, 600+ cals, 3 min walking lunges on treadmill
15 min mixed ab work (DB twists, hanging leg raises*/holds/bicycles/stability ball)
upper body resistance band work (shoulders/chest/back/tris/bis)

*i saw in M&F mag that not lowering legs all the way on hanging raises works the abs more and keeps the hip flexors from helping out... i thought about that as i did them, SO TRUE, the burn stayed in the lower abs. i even remember posting that they always made my flexors burn as much as the abs... might be helpful to anyone else who does them.   

*sidenote, housing deal fell thru yesterday... scrambling to find a back up plan now and most complexes are leased out for the fall semester... awesome.   

*have a good weekend everyone!!!!! *


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Interesting tip, sorry to hear the housing thingy fell through!!! You'll be okay or else BRother Pylon and I will have to go make sure they make it alright!!! Hope your having a Great weekend too Sister Cris!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

That is a good tip Cris, and makes the movement much harder IMO. Nice w/o, have a great Sunday


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

how's the weather over there Cris?? Any rain from Dennis?? We are suppose to get really bad weather all week


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 10, 2005)

10 day forecast = monsoons, crazy winds, flooding, and hot as hell


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 10, 2005)

Where are you again now? Georgia??


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Cris...Hope you are weathering the storm OK.  Stay safe down there!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> 10 day forecast = monsoons, crazy winds, flooding, and hot as hell


Like Brother Pylon said, stay safe!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 13, 2005)

40 min. mind clearing run tonight... felt great.

good news on the housing front... found a group of nursing students who needed a 4th roommate. hope they're cool b/c i'm moving in! 

sorry i haven't been to journals... should have lots of time this weekend to catch up.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

cardio last night, 30 min run... mod pace. 

LEG WORKOUT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(30 sec RIs)
SM Squats- 50x 12, 12, 12, 12
Single leg lying press- bw+2 plate x 12, 12, 12, 12 ea leg
walking lunges on TM- 4 min
SM SLDL- 30x 12, 12, 12, 12 super slow w/ great ROM
Seated leg curls- 40x 12, 12, 12, 12

Abs- FB leg raises w/ press up- 30, 25, 20
DB twists
Stability ball
Hanging raises/bicycles

   

felt so good to get this workout in!!!!! didn't drop any wt. since the last leg workout which was about 2 wks ago sadly. i'm gonna try to get to the gym as much as possible... busy as hell or not, that's no excuse to bail out!... makes such a difference in how i feel mentally and physically. motivates me to keep the diet clean, better energy, etc... gotta do it!   relying on cardio just isn't cutting it... back to the split!!!  ok enough positive self talk ramblings  

have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Ramble away Sister Cris!!! Glad your housing thing took care of itself, that has to be a big relief!!! Good looking w/o too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Cris  

Still going strong  I see   Have a great weekend !


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> 40 min. mind clearing run tonight... felt great.
> 
> good news on the housing front... found a group of nursing students who needed a 4th roommate. hope they're cool b/c i'm moving in!
> 
> sorry i haven't been to journals... should have lots of time this weekend to catch up.


 A house full of nurse chicks?  Do you need a wacky handyman type to move in downstairs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ahhhhh, nursing students. Should be fun  Nice w/o!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 17, 2005)

Chest/Tri

Incline DBP- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 12
FB DBP- 20sx 12, 12, 12, 12
Decline Flyes- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12
RG Hi Cable Pulldown- 40x 12, 45x 12, 12, 50x 12 DSx 25
OH DB Tri Press, ss bench dips- 15x 12, 12, 12, 12

FB leg raises w/ press
Hanging leg raises
DB oblique twists

I'll know tomorrow for sure about the apt... should work out.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 18, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> gotta do it!  relying on cardio just isn't cutting it... back to the split!!! ok enough positive self talk ramblings


 
Keep rambling...keep rambling...glad to see you're back at the weights.  

Good luck with the apartment. Hope it gets settled today...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Good luck Cris!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!! my chest and tris are super sore from yesterday and my glutes are still sore from the last leg workout! If nothing else the time off showed me that my body was really working all the time and strength was improving... the soreness feels good though and I'm too stubborn to drop weight from where I was before.   

Back/Bis
FB DB Pullovers- 20lbx 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Mach. Row- 60x 12, 12, 12, 12
CG Pulldown (hi cable, sitting on stab. ball)- 80x12, 85x, 12, 12, 12
BO Row- 15sx 12, 12, 12
EZ Bar curl- 12, 12, 12, 12 (3 count up, 5 down)
DB Hammers- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12

Hanging leg raises/holds

so tomorrow i should be pretty much sore all over...  and i pitched BP for a HS team that i'm helping with just before shoulders tomorrow! oh well. oh hell... as i'm typing this i just realized that today should have been shoulders/calves and todays was tomorrows w/o. oh well, not this week. (the pgs were stuck together in my notepad!)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh journal how I've missed thee! ! !

25 min run in the rain yesterday   and a shoulder workout. didn't have my notepad but it consisted of lat raises, OH presses, front raises... and something else ?...

Today
Legs
(30-40 sec RIs)
SM Squats- 50x 12, 12, 12, 12 w/ pulses on last set
Lying Leg Press- BW+ 2x 12, BW+3x 12, 12 BW+4x 12 w/ pulses on last set(calf ext, no RI)
Walking TM Lunges- 5 min, 2 breaks
SM SLDL- 25x 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Curls- 40x 12, 12, 12, 12

FB leg raises w/ press- 25, 20, 15
Hanging raises- 20, 20, 15
DB side bends, DB twists

Elliptical- 20 min. mod pace

last day of work was yesterday!!! my co-workers surprised me w/ a party at the end of the day, so sweet! they got me this huge gift basket w/ school supplies, a gift card, new lotions, lots of fun stuff and to show how aware they are of my diet... there were 5 cans of green beans, a canister of oats, 5 cans of tuna, and a bag of brown rice!!!!   i was cracking up, so cute! 

good news about the apt too, things are all set and i've talked to my roommies. they seem really nice! i'll move in 2 weeks... expected it to be next weekend so now i've got more time to pack (and get to the gym!!). planned a trip to boston for next fri-tues to meet up w/ a friend. found a super-cheap flight! going to a red sox game fri night and driving up to maine to camp from sat- tues. should be a blast. i'll be posting my workouts thru thursday and i need to get to other journals too! 

hope youre all having great weekends!!!  :bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Good lookin w/o, Very Glad your housing thing worked out, sounds good!!! Have fun at the game, hope it's cooler there than here!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice wo Cris  

Glad to see you posting again . LOL

Will you be running a website from the nurses quarters ? LOL  help pay your way through school


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ewww... Legs and cardio the same day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice w/o and congrats on the apt! I love running in the rain...well, a warm rain


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o, Very Glad your housing thing worked out, sounds good!!! Have fun at the game, hope it's cooler there than here!!!


Thanks Arch! I hope the weather up north is cooler... it's SOOO hot and sticky down here but it seems to be hot everywhere these days!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Cris
> 
> Glad to see you posting again . LOL
> 
> Will you be running a website from the nurses quarters ? LOL  help pay your way through school


hey! interesing idea... i'll run it by the girls  i am thinking about bartending though... could be fun and good $$ ... anyone know how long schooling is or what it consists of???


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ewww... Legs and cardio the same day?


the cardio wasn't much... or very intense. usually the day AFTER legs is worse for me... the day of they are still kinda numb and not sore yet


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o and congrats on the apt! I love running in the rain...well, a warm rain


   thanks! i'd rather a cold rain in this weather  glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmm...it's acutally storming outside right now... I wonder if it's a cold rain?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

yesterday:

weights: nada
cardio: 2 miles of walk/run/sprints on the track 

today: chest/tris (30 RIs)
Incline DB Press- 15sx 12, 12, 12, 12
FB DB Press- 20sx 12, 12, 12, 12
Decline Flye- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12
RG Tri Cable PD ss Cable Skull Crush- 45x 15ea, 15ea, 15ea, 15ea ds on RGPD x25 
OH Tri DB Press- 15, 15, 15, 15

Cardio- 25 min elliptical, intervals

good workout, modified to make the tri workout more intense, will be sore!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

No weights eh? Slacker .


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 25, 2005)

haha... nothing gets past you! but as you can see i made up for it today!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hehe, it's all good... A good weight day can last a while.. My Calves and hamstrings are still sore from leg day thursday last week .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Sister Cris!!! Hey, cut her some slack, we all need a break from the Iron every now and then!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Sister Cris!!! Hey, cut her some slack, we all need a break from the Iron every now and then!!!


  take that sean!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> take that sean!


 Pfffft...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

How are ya doin today Sister Cris?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 27, 2005)

doin great arch! forecast for fri night in boston is around 75!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 27, 2005)

yesterday had a shoulder w/o w/ resistance bands (couldnt get to the gym!) sore today though so that's good i guess

today: back/bis
FB DB pullover- 20x 12, 12, 12, 12
Seated Row- 60x 12, 12, 12, ds 15
CG Hi Cable PD- 80x 12, 85x 12, 12, ds 15
EZ bar curls- bar+10x 12, 12, 12, 12
Hammers- 10sx 12, 12, 12, 12

FB leg raises- 30, 25, 20
Hanging raises- 15, 15
standing DB oblique twists- 20lb to failure 2x

serious technical difficulties w/ the mp3 player... anyone have one theyre looking to sell???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

W/o's are looking good. What's wrong w/ the mp3 player?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 28, 2005)

it wont let me add new songs from cd's...?? even when i convert them to mp3 or wav files... says something about an internal data error... i think its just a POS.  makes you realize how important the stupid things are for workouts... grrrrr


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> yesterday had a shoulder w/o w/ resistance bands (couldnt get to the gym!) sore today though so that's good i guess
> 
> today: back/bis
> FB DB pullover- 20x 12, 12, 12, 12
> ...


Nice wo Cris  

Hope you get your mp3 working , don't need that distracting you .


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 28, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> it wont let me add new songs from cd's...?? even when i convert them to mp3 or wav files... says something about an internal data error... i think its just a POS.  makes you realize how important *the stupid things are for workouts*... grrrrr


 Yeah it does, I dunno what I'd do without my MP3 player...I'd go crazy listening to the pop music trash they play on the radio at the gym...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 28, 2005)

30 min elliptical intervals today

leaving for boston in the morning... will be back tuesday. have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

You too, have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 4, 2005)

hey yall. back from the north. had a great time in boston/portland. things are crazy again. moving on sunday so i'll be back to post once i get the comp all set up. i bet im the only person who has moved 2x in the midst of a 2 1/2 month journal.  anyway, i'm registered for classes and all that jazz... and i also have an interview set up with a ladies gym to be a personal trainer!!! how awesome would that be!? i'm really excited about it.. not to mention that i'd get a free membership. wish me luck on the interview... it will be sometime next week. makes me really want to get back into my routine also... i did get in a nice run tonight which was good. also did a circuit with my stability ball/resistance bands. blah blah blah...

hope you're all doing great. i promise i'm not a slacker and i'll be back full time next week.  have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2005)

you don't have to remind us that your not slacking, we know better!!  Congrats on the interview, around here you have to be certified to be a PT, good luck!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Aug 6, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i also have an interview set up with a ladies gym to be a personal trainer!!!


If I grow boobs and put on a leotard, can I be your first client?  

Good luck with everything Cris.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats on the news, Cris.  Sounds like you're on a heckuva roll!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the news, Cris.  Sounds like you're on a heckuva roll!


  Congrats is definatly in order!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> If I grow boobs and put on a leotard, can I be your first client?
> 
> Good luck with everything Cris.


If I *DON'T *grow boobs and put on a leotard can*I *be your first client  

Congrats Cris


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If I *DON'T *grow boobs and put on a leotard can*I *be your first client
> 
> Congrats Cris


 If I *DON'T *grow boobs *OR* put on a leotard, can *I *be your first client?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If I *DON'T *grow boobs *OR* put on a leotard, can *I *be your first client?


Yeah, what he said .  I'm on drugs or I would of worded it correctly .


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said .  I'm on drugs or I would of worded it correctly .


  It's too late GW, you have to wear a leotard now. 

 And drugs? "Drug are bad, mmm'kay?"


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Cris? Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 8, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh computer is back in business. all moved in at the new apt... well, boxes are moved in, still gotta make it "home." i like the area, the apt isn't as nice as i'd expected but oh well. my room is cute  roommates should be here at the end of the week. had my interview this morning and i really think im gonna land the job at the gym.  :bounce: lord knows i'm running out of money!! i forgot how being broke is a part of the student lifestyle. ugh. ok i gotta go eat... i've had yogurt and a shake today... need food fast. 

to you funny guys of course you can be my clients... no need for boobs though... that's just strange.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Sounds like it's all falling into place for ya!!! Hope you land that job at the gym, that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Heya Cris!  Hope you get some good news on the job soon!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 12, 2005)

Friday 12th
Shoulders/Abs

OHDBP: 15s x 15, 15, 15, 15
DB Lat Raise: 10s x 10, 10, 9, 8   
DB Front Raise: 5s x 12, 12, 12, 12
DB Front Butterfly Raise: 5s x 8, 8, 8, 8

FB Leg Raises w/ press up- 25, 25, 20
Hanging Leg Raises- 15, 15, 15

cardio: elliptical, 25 min + 2 min cool down

went to a new gym near campus and got in a free workout while checking the place out... doubt i'll get a membership there but it was great getting in a solid workout! still keeping fingers crossed about the job so i can workout there for free... if that doesn't pan out the student fitness center opens on monday. it's a brand new multi-million dollar place, i'm hoping to check it out this weekend and at least get a tour. tomorrow i may sweet talk my way into another free workout, this time at golds (i think they are competing w/ the place i went today which wasn't that great compared to golds). anyway, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like you're having fun gym hopping .


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

Best of luck with the Gym AND the job Sister Cris!!! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 19, 2005)

hey guys... just a quick update. i got the job at the gym and as you can tell i've been super busy between that, school, and getting settled in this new place/meeting new friends... love the job though and i get to workout for free so the workouts are back in full go and i love it. my boss is a fitness queen so i have motivation in my face daily, haha. school is ok too, really like my classes this semester. bad news is my computer isn't working ... virus has taken over and i've gotta get it looked at i guess... total bummer. i'll be getting to the clubhouse/library now and then until it's fixed... hope you're all doing well, i'll be back to journals ASAP. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

wow, look who decided to grace us with her presence!!   I'm glad everything is working out for you Cris, enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey, welcome back  Sounds great and congrats on the job  You have a great weekend too!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like everything is falling into place, excellent!!! I'm glad for you Sister Cris!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats!  Everything sounds like it is clicking along for you...but you're looking for new friends?  Aren't we enough for you?

 Hey, maybe you can get in on the trip to the Show-Me's next year.  Wanna come see Archie on stage?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

Sat. 20th
Back/Bis workout
45 min cardio (jump rope/ BOSU ball) <-- my new obsession  


thanks guys! yeah i definitely want to be a part of the 'Lou get together!! gotta support arch! just give me dates and times  

pylon... don't be silly... IM friends can't be replaced! and by "new friends" i really meant people who wouldn't mind if i copy their class notes from time to time.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Sat. 20th
> Back/Bis workout
> 45 min cardio (jump rope/ BOSU ball) <-- my new obsession
> 
> ...


 Cool!  It'll be sometime in May, I think.  It's too far out for real info yet, but when it gets closer we can all talk more seriously about it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh really, it's in May?!? Maybe I can do that, this would be fun. 

Cris, did you jump rope on the bosu ball?!?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2005)

this would be awsome if we got all of our little "circle" to go to Archys show!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> this would be awsome if we got all of our little "circle" to go to Archys show!!!!!!


Agreed!!! Hows it goin Sister Cris? Would be INCREDIBLE to meet everyone!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 22, 2005)

didn't get a weights workout in this weekend... did tons of cardio/plyometrics though

sun.
60 min of jumprope/ BOSU work (not jumping rope on the ball rocco!  maybe in due time when i get really good) 
abs also

today
20 min jumprope

will get in a leg workout tomorrow at the gym i work at. i like the REC gym on campus but its freaking social hour 24-7 and i know for a fact that half of these kids didn't set foot in a gym over the summer... ugh. i like getting into the studio when there aren't classes though... it has all kinds of fun stuff. 

about the show, i really hope i can make it, that will be the end of the semester but i'll do what i can. i've gotta get to my dad/bros show in OH at the end of oct too... they are both below 8% BF and their 1st show is sept 24th... i'm predicting several 1st place trophies in the fam!  i'm sure arch. will have one in his fam as well... hopefully we can all be there to see it!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

That would be great!

 What show is your fam in?  If I'm in the area (which is always a possiblity with my travel schedule) I'll try to pop in!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 24, 2005)

the one in sept. a show in wheeling, WV i believe... not sure what it's called...?? but it's on the 24th.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 26, 2005)

today: back/bis/abs and 45 min jumprope/bosu

happy friday to all, and to all a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 29, 2005)

sat: legs
sun: 50 min cardio, jumprope/bosu plyos, weights: off
today: flag football practice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2005)

woo hoo! flag football!! It's fun, but not the same as a regular football game


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Whats goin on Sister Cris? Flag football huh? Sounds fun!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2005)

hello.....................anyone home??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 16, 2005)

yes ma'am i am home  going to start posting on the regular again... my comp is back in business (long story had to completely wipe out the hard drive and reinstall the drivers) the job at the gym is great... man i could post some funny stories though. school is keeping me super busy, mid terms will be next week, time is FLYING BY, i'm going to have a masters degree in no time! haha. first flag football game with the co-ed team was wed. we got our asses kicked but it was fun. yours truly had a touch down. no dance though, that gets u a penalty, dumb rule.  sunday my girls team plays and i must say we are damn good. haha. i'll give the report after the game. been working out between the gym i'm working at and the activity center on campus. got a new mp3 player off ebay and just got my music onto it this morning, sweeeet! also got those new shox that i was blabbin' about months ago... one of the new members at the gym works at a shoe store in the mall and she hooked me up w/ her discount!! ok i gotta get to bed... just wanted to ramble for a few... i miss being in your journals i've been trying to make the rounds!! good weekends to all!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

hey girl!! I wouldn't mind hearing a few of those stories when you get time!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2005)

Glad to hear things are going well, Cris.  Welcome back!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 19, 2005)

Sat. 
full body circuit, no rhyme or reason (while at work when the gym was slow)
cardio 40 min jumprope
abs

Sun. 
wts- off
cardio- 45 min jumprope/ bosu plyos
push ups- 15x3
also played sand vball for a good hour

Today. 
stadium bleachers x8
6 hill sprints (steep!)
will hit the weights tomorrow before work... gotta figure out a new split... just winging it right now...


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Cris


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 20, 2005)

upper body circuit this morning, good stuff.


HEY SEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris !!!!!! Where are you !?  I'm back so you better be too !


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris has been slacking off, I'm sure of it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

hey, let's whore up her journal while she's away....


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey, let's whore up her journal while she's away....


 Good idea.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

okie dokie !


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 10, 2005)

whoa whoa whoa... 

slacking in the journal, obviously. 
slacking in the gym, trying my best not to. (abs and cardio yesterday, jump roped for 50 min!!)
slacking in my studies, no, got my 1st midterm back from last week, i got an A!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> slacking in the journal, obviously.


Cris, I think you should do one pushup for every day you've missed posting in your journal.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> slacking in the journal, obviously.
> slacking in the gym, trying my best not to. (abs and cardio yesterday, jump roped for 50 min!!)
> slacking in my studies, no, got my 1st midterm back from last week, i got an A!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nice job, what subject was it in? I have my first exam in Psychology this wednesday .


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Hows it goin for you Sister Cris?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Knock , knock anybody home ?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Knock , knock anybody home ?


  

soooooo busy these days  but i did knock out all the pushups as requested by ego.  

sean, the exam was in my sport psychology course. let me know if you need help w/ psych, i tutor for psych. undergrads down here (mostly football players  ) hope you did well on the test!! 

my workouts haven't been nearly as structured as they were before starting school and moving... i do what i can. its nice working at the gym b/c i can usually get in there extra early before i open and work out by myself. gonna try to get back to the split i was doing a few mos. back. it not i'll stick to upper/lower circuits like i've been doing. 

hope you're all doing well, gonna try to get to journals ASAP.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

okay....we are up to another 10 pushups...plus it's been 10 days...that means we get to whore up this place again...


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 25, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> sean, the exam was in my sport psychology course. let me know if you need help w/ psych, i tutor for psych. undergrads down here (mostly football players  ) hope you did well on the test!!


 Nice, what's your major? I ended up doing alright on the test at 90% I believe.... It was 86, but I got a couple bonus right . Not as well as I would've hoped, but some of the questions could've gone either way... Or so it seemed to me.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 25, 2005)

60 min cardio yesterday, upper circuit today and trained 2 people 

sean i'm getting my masters degree in sport psych. 

billie haha... feel free to play in my journal when i'm gone... just clean up when you're done and lock up behind you. 

flying to Ohio in the morning after class... 5 days with the family!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ohio you say !? Maybe you could hit the gym with me .


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to see you haven't left us entirely...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Nov 4, 2005)

good leg workout today. should get another one tomorrow. i worked all night at the gym and i'll be there all day tomorrow! supposed to be 85 and beautiful out i doubt few will make it in... we'll see.

i wish i had the time to post my workouts like i was doing before starting school... i just read thru the entire journal!!  i'll pick it back up over thanksgiving break (not going home so i'll have time w/o class) and next semester might not be so demanding!

heres a pic too... someone asked for it on like page 2 of the journal, lol, patience is a virtue.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, you are very pretty  .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Holy cow!  There's been a cris sighting...literally!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> good leg workout today. should get another one tomorrow. i worked all night at the gym and i'll be there all day tomorrow! supposed to be 85 and beautiful out i doubt few will make it in... we'll see.
> 
> i wish i had the time to post my workouts like i was doing before starting school... i just read thru the entire journal!!  i'll pick it back up over thanksgiving break (not going home so i'll have time w/o class) and next semester might not be so demanding!
> 
> heres a pic too... someone asked for it on like page 2 of the journal, lol, patience is a virtue.


So how long do we have to wait for a full length pic


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

your gorgeous!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

were are u Cris?? we miss you!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 4, 2006)

girl you were reading my mind... i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  i'm ready to keep the journal up again... actually i'll probably start a new one for 2006. hope everyone had a great holiday season!! thanks for thinking of me billie! :*)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Cris !!!!!!!!  

Good to have you back


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2006)

yay!   how are school and work going?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> girl you were reading my mind... i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  i'm ready to keep the journal up again... actually i'll probably start a new one for 2006. hope everyone had a great holiday season!! thanks for thinking of me billie! :*)



It's about time !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome, were getting everyone back now!!! Hows it going Sister Cris??? Missed ya, hope you had a Great Christmas and New Years my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

I came in by accident and was really lost for a sec...Good to have you back, sistah!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 5, 2006)

hey friends!  so from my understanding the following has happened since i've been MIA... sean is a beast! billie is still my hero and a gym goddess, GW is healthy and back in full effect, pylon is a lean mean machine, arch is still doing his thing and being a powerhouse of positivity for all! what else??

as for me, first semester was a big success (A, A, B in my courses). i had a great holiday break w/ the fam and old friends in cincy. went to a bengals game on xmas eve!! classes start tuesday, i wanted to make sure i started back on here prior to that. i'm teaching four courses for undergrads also, gonna be super busy. still training at the gym but i believe i'll have to cut back on my hrs there. my workouts have suffered a bit but i'm ready to put them back at the top of the priority list!! 

i think i'm gonna start a new journal... suggestions for names?? i'm thinking EXTREME MAKEOVER: Booty Edition 

40 min. elliptical today
Abs
Lots of stretching (major back problems... i'll explain after tomorrows doc. appt)  

didn't eat much at all, errands all day. but it was kind of like an initiation for myself to keep it super clean! not sure if i'll keep macros. working out the split also. that's all for now kids. have a great friday!  

oats/egg whites
tilapia/small sweet potato
egg whites
tons of H2O

ps- whats with the cheap panties!!??? lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

What, you don't have a few pairs tucked away?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey friends!  so from my understanding the following has happened since i've been MIA... *sean is a beast*! billie is still my hero and a gym goddess, GW is healthy and back in full effect, pylon is a lean mean machine, arch is still doing his thing and being a powerhouse of positivity for all! what else??
> 
> *Heh, not so much yet...* The rest seems pretty accurate though.
> 
> ...



See edited bold


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome on the Grades, congrats my Friend, lookin forward to your w/o's again!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 6, 2006)

went to the doc for the lower back and got some meds (anti inflam and muscle relaxers) i think its a result of so much jumproping the past few years, or maybe i pulled something lifting, who knows. i'm going to take it light for a week or so w/ the weights and let the meds clear things up. gonna take that time to do some good cardio and make a habit of clean eating and totally knock out the sugar again, my downfall.  my plan is to start a serious split on the 14th, i'll start my new journal then too. 

todays fuel:
1: oats/ews
2: tilapia/broc
3: shake, pwo
4: salmon salad, yum.
5: ffcc/nat pb (if i'm up that late, this muscle relaxer may knock me out soon)

WO:
Chest/Tris/Abs 15 min elliptical


*sean*, don't be modest, i saw those #'s in your journal.  glad you like that journal title... i think that's what i'll go w/.

thanks *Arch*, glad to be back!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hrmm, maybe lay off the jump roping a while?? I'd like to maybe jump rope once a week, but strangely, our gym doesn't have any so I'll need to get my own... It'll definately help when I start to cut.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm, maybe lay off the jump roping a while?? I'd like to maybe jump rope once a week, but strangely, our gym doesn't have any so I'll need to get my own... It'll definately help when I start to cut.


wish i would have known last week, i could have grabbed one for you from my bros gym back home and sent it! thats where i got mine. and yes, i'll have to lay off for a while


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Cris, I've heard Cincy is crazy about the Bengals game.  Free burritos?  Excellent!  Any good stories from your end?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Cris, I've heard Cincy is crazy about the Bengals game.  Free burritos?  Excellent!  Any good stories from your end?


yes we are crazy because we've been terrible for so long. ahhhhhhhhhhh i hate not being there at the game w/ my fam and friends!!!!! i'm wearing my bengals nation tshirt down here in GA though. poor carson.  we'll be ok though. can you tell i'm a spaz right now?  ... as for the burritos i didn't know about that one... skyline coneys would have been my guess.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

I think they were at Chipoltle's...

I'm watching them fall apart against Pitt.  Palmer would have made this a much different game, though Kitna is having a decent game.  Just different skill sets.  Hope Palmer makes it back for next season.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

what kind of split are you going to do??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmm chipotle my favorite. not discussing the game... or the injury 

Mon- Legs
Tues- Chest/Tris
Wed- Cardio/Abs
Thurs- Shoulders/Calves
Fri- Back/Bis
Sat or Sun- Cardio/Abs

tentative... basically what i was doing earlier in the journal. being in a diff gym(s) however i may need to sub. in some things that i was doing. we'll see.

on a positive note, my back is feeling better now that the anti-inflams are in my system


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello, Sister Cris???


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 26, 2006)

Is Cris in the house?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2006)

Aparently not.... I thought she said she was back for the long haul...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2006)

__


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Yooooooooooooo  Hoooooooooooooo, Sister Cris???


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 4, 2006)

wow......... i bet you guys hate me. everyones journals are fabulous and i hope i can get back to keeping mine up!!!!!! i'm still working out religiously... promise!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> wow......... i bet you guys hate me. everyones journals are fabulous and i hope i can get back to keeping mine up!!!!!! i'm still working out religiously... promise!



OMG you're back....... MAYBE... You better stick around this time !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)

she'll be back in 3 months 

how are ya Cris?? still working at the gym and going to school??  I miss you!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 5, 2006)

not 3 mos, promise!  yes still training/going to school and teaching undergrad classes, one more month until the semester is over. thank god.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

and then what??  How much more schooling do you have??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 6, 2006)

one more year to get my masters. then probably a doctorate program... if i make it that far!!  

i'm waiting to hear about an internship down in FL that would take up most of the summer. fingers crossed... i should hear today or tomorrow actually!!

hey gary! how are u?

30 min elliptical today


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

You've actually made 3 posts in the last couple days !


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 7, 2006)

make that 4... i told you i'm back!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> make that 4... i told you i'm back!



Hmmm... We'll see .


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

What is your masters in again?  It's been so long I've forgotten....I have 3 more months and I'll be done with my MBA, so I understand the short timer's disease you must be feeling!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

so..................don't keep us in suspense...did you get the internship????


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 9, 2006)

P- it's in sport psychology. final stretch of the MBA good for you!!!  will you be looking to change jobs?

b- still no word...i had a dream that i got it though, not sure if thats a good or bad sign! my thought is that they may send snail mail when i was thinking email. fingers still crossed! 

um... why can't i use the smileys in a quick reply now? this frustrates me. happy sunday ya'll. off to the g-y-m.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> P- it's in sport psychology. final stretch of the MBA good for you!!!  will you be looking to change jobs?



Well, my company is footing the bill, so it seems rude to be looking for another job before I get the check from them.  But once that happens....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Sister Cris, your back, you've been missed!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 11, 2006)

been having trouble getting on the site today...  sooooo sunday i was playing in my co-ed softball game and tore my quad like something awful! first at bat after not stretching (and a leg workout on sat) and i legged out a triple before realizing the pain  not a good feeling my friends. been heating/icing ... hoping to be ok for the thurs game. i'd sit out but... i'm kind of a big deal on this team. haha kidding.

hey arch!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> been having trouble getting on the site today...  sooooo sunday i was playing in my co-ed softball game and tore my quad like something awful! first at bat after not stretching (and a leg workout on sat) and i legged out a triple before realizing the pain  not a good feeling my friends. been heating/icing ... hoping to be ok for the thurs game. i'd sit out but... *i'm kind of a big deal on this team*. haha kidding.
> 
> hey arch!!



That sucks about the quad 

*"I'm kind of a big deal.... People know me."*


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 11, 2006)

exactly.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry to hear about the quad Cris...make sure you don't push it too much before it's healed...you don't want a lifelong problem!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

is it too soon to say I told you so???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Nope, right on track, I think.  She'll be back to defend herself in about three months, I'm guessing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hehe, well it has "only" been a week...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 18, 2006)

hey be nice! life is kicking my ass at the moment... stressed about the summer... finishing this semester... $$ etc.  no workout today. went kayaking in the atlantic all day saturday and my shoulders/back/chest are STILL sore!! great day though, saw mucho dolphins. did legs yesterday though, good workout. abs/cardio (and a posting) tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

sounds like a fine weekend, and worth a little DOMS, if you ask me...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

is your quad doing better I assume??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 19, 2006)

yep. ice/heat saved the day. good thing, playoffs tonight baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Best of Wishes for you Sister Cris!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 22, 2006)

thanks arch!

good workout today. total body circuit, 3 sets on everything, pyramid style. 30 min intense elliptical and a mile run/walk around campus cuz it was pretty out!  also met some friends at the driving range and poorly drove a bucket of balls. 

resting and enjoying a much needed thunderstorm that just rolled in...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

>


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 23, 2006)

another circuit today. total body + bosu squats/lunges/ab work. 

0-3 in our game tonight.  but threw a dude out from the outfield.

off to bed. long week ahead...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Outfield assists are hard to come by.  Well done! 

You left out the important thing.  Did you win?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You left out the important thing.  Did you win?





			
				Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> 0-3 in our game tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

I assume she means she went 0-3 at bat, but that doesn't answer if there was a W for the team.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

surely the team won...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> surely the team won...



Yeah, I mean come on, Cris is on it


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Are you really THAT surprised?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2006)

sorry guys... i had a 3 week workout so thats what i haven't posted. i never left the gym, just now walked in the door... 

ps these black and white pics are hot, i want one.

honestly though i'm leaving my office now... going downstairs to workout. did i mention i got the internship in FL!!?? woo hoo!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

That's great Cris!!!!! Now go take some black and white pics...AND POST DAMNIT!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> ps these black and white pics are hot, i want one.








			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Now go take some black and white pics...AND POST DAMNIT!!


----------

